# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Η σύντροφός μου έχει συμπτώματα ναρκισσιστικής διαταραχής προσωπικότητας?

## Wolfcry

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα ταιριάζει καλύτερα στις διαταραχές προσωπικότητας, ωστόσο επειδή αφορά τη σχέση μου, είπα να το καταχωρήσω εδώ. Υπάρχουν διάφορα πράγματα τα οποία με απασχολούν για την κοπέλα μου με την οποία είμαστε 5 χρόνια μαζί. Όταν τα συζήτησα παλιότερα με ένα φίλο, μου είπε ότι είναι κλασική περίπτωση ναρκισσιστικής διαταραχής προσωπικότητας γιατί και ο ίδιος είχε κάτι ανάλογο, όπως είπε, και έκανε πάνω από 10 χρόνια να ξεπεράσει κάποια πράγματα. Εγώ θα ήθελα να αναφέρω κάποια στοιχεία που η ίδια έχει και με προβληματίζουν και όποιος θέλει, μπορεί να πει την άποψή του σχετικά.

1. Δεν έχει τρόπους και είναι πολύ απότομη. Αυτό φαίνεται σε διάφορους τομείς. Είναι σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση μέσα στα νεύρα και εκνευρίζεται με το παραμικρό.

2. Μπορεί να εκνευριστεί π.χ. επειδή ξέχασα μία μέρα να κλείσω το καλοριφέρ φεύγοντας και να με πάρει αμέσως τηλέφωνο για επίπληξη! Ή μπορεί να αρχίσει να φωνάζει για να διεκδικήσω τυχόν χρωστούμενα λεφτά από παλαιότερο εργοδότη, με τον τρόπο, όμως, που θα το έκανε η ίδια. Π.χ. να κάνω καταγγελίες κλπ. Δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι ο καθένας λειτουργεί διαφορετικά.

3. Δεν έχει τρόπους όταν π.χ. βγαίνουμε με φίλους. Μπορεί να γνωρίσει κάποιο φίλο μου και να του μιλάει σαν να τον ξέρει χρόνια και να βρίζει κλπ κλπ. Γενικότερα, στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων δίνει άσχημη εικόνα.

4. Τσακώνεται πάρα πολύ εύκολα με κόσμο. Π.χ. όταν οδηγεί και εκνευριστεί με κάποιον.

5. Τσακώνεται πολύ άσχημα με τους γονείς της. Σε σημείο να λέει κατά καιρούς χοντρά πράγματα του στυλ 'ούτε στον τάφο σου δε θα με δεις' κλπ.. κι ας ξέρω ότι δεν τα εννοεί. Από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει, επειδή όταν ήταν μικρή, οι γονείς της τσακώνονταν πολύ συχνά μπροστά της και την έβαζαν στη μέση, εκείνη μεγαλώνοντας απέκτησε πολύ περισσότερα νεύρα.

6. Είναι πολύ απαιτητική. Παρόλο που αγαπάει τους γονείς της, είναι της άποψης ότι πρέπει συνεχώς να της προσφέρουν πράγματα και να τη βοηθούν (π.χ. οικονομικά), διαφορετικά ας μην την έφερναν στον κόσμο! Και μάλιστα, τονίζει, πως αν θέλουν να τους κοιτάξει όταν γεράσουν, πρέπει κι εκείνοι να τη βοηθούν. Άλλωστε, όπως λέει, έχουν ευθύνη απέναντι της. Να τονίσω ότι είναι μοναχοπαίδι.

7. Αν συμπαθεί ή αγαπάει κάποιον, γίνεται χαλί να την πατήσει. Γίνεται ένα με το πρόβλημα του άλλου σαν να είναι δικό της. Αγχώνεται και προσπαθεί να το επιλύσει περισσότερο από εκείνον που έχει το πρόβλημα! Όμως αν κάποιον δεν τον συμπαθεί, τον βάζει στον τοίχο και τον βομβαρδίζει με τον τρόπο της, π.χ. σε μία συζήτηση προσπαθεί να επιβάλει τη δική της άποψη.

8. Συνήθως κρίνει αρνητικά την πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων, ακόμα και την οικογένειά μου. Π.χ. μια φορά γυρνάει και μου λέει ότι η μητέρα μου είναι για τα πανηγύρια επειδή πήγε και αγόρασε αυτοκίνητο ενώ είχε δάνειο να πληρώσει.

9. Άλλο παράδειγμα... την ημέρα της γέννας της ανηψιάς μου, είχε φέρει (χωρίς να το πάρω εγώ γραμμή) λογαριασμούς από το σπίτι που έμενα εγώ παλιότερα, επειδή τους πλήρωνα εγώ. Τους έδωσε στη μητέρα μου μπροστά στους υπόλοιπους κάνοντας της σχεδόν επίπληξη επειδή το ρεύμα της σκάλας του σπιτιού ήταν συνδεδεμένο στο μετρητή του σπιτιού που έμενα με αποτέλεσμα να πληρώνω ελάχιστα παραπάνω αντί να πληρώνουν οι υπόλοιποι συγγενείς που εξακολουθούσαν και έμεναν στην πολυκατοικία.

10. Για μένα, μπορεί να λέει καμιά φορά τα καλύτερα, και ότι πιστεύει πως θα περάσει καλά μαζί μου επειδή είμαι υπεύθυνος και εργατικός, ωστόσο περισσότερο τονίζει τα αρνητικά μου παρά τα θετικά.

11. Πολλές φορές με προσβάλει με τον τρόπο της, ακόμα και μπροστά σε άλλους. Π.χ. τις προάλλες άφησα για λίγο την πόρτα του σπιτιού ανοιχτή και μου φωνάζει 'Γιατί δεν κλείνεις την πόρτα? Στα @@ σου? Να μπει κανάς ξένος να μας κλέψει?'. Ή παράδειγμα μπροστά σε κόσμο... μπορεί να μιλάω με μια παρέα σε κάποια εκδήλωση και να έρθει εκνευρισμένη να μου πει 'άντε, τι θα γίνει? Θα φύγουμε? Κουράστηκα.' με προσβλητικό ύφος.

12. Ακόμα και κάποιες φορές που καμαρώνει για μένα, μου φαίνεται άσχημος ο τρόπος της. Π.χ. μια φορά σε μια παρέα καθόταν και έλεγε για μένα τι έχω πετύχει ως τώρα στη ζωή μου, στις σπουδές κλπ. Ήταν θετικά λόγια αλλά εγώ ντράπηκα γιατί αισθάνθηκα σαν να έλεγε ότι εγώ είμαι ο καλύτερος και οι άλλοι είναι κατώτεροι. Όπως είχε πει ο φίλος μου, είναι ένα από τα συμπτώματα της διαταραχής γιατί, όπως είπε, με θεωρεί κτήμα της και προσπαθεί μέσω εμού να πάρει ας πούμε λίγη δόξα.

13. Ξέρω ότι, αν και είναι έτσι ο χαρακτήρας της, με νοιάζεται πάρα πολύ και με περιποιείται αλλά καμιά φορά είναι λίγο υπερβολικό. Π.χ. επειδή ένας γιατρός μου είπε να πίνω περισσότερο νερό, κάθε μέρα μου φέρνει συνέχεια νερό και σχεδόν μου το επιβάλει να πιω. Ή αν φορέσω κάτι ελαφρύ, θα κάνει ολόκληρη φασαρία για να βάλω κάτι πιο χοντρό να μην κρυώσω. Το γενικότερα νόημα όλων αυτών είναι ότι μου συμπεριφέρεται σαν να είμαι μικρό παιδί (εκείνη είναι 28 κι εγώ 32). Αυτό που μου είχε πει ο φίλος μου, είναι ότι τέτοιοι άνθρωποι κάνουν τραγικά παιδιά. Δηλαδή, μπορεί κάθε μέρα να πηγαίνουν στο σχολείο ντυμένα καλά, περιποιημένα κλπ αλλά η ψυχολογία τους είναι χάλια και πολύ καταπιεσμένη. Έτσι ήταν, όπως μου είπε, εκείνος λόγω του πατέρα του που ήταν πολύ καταπιεστικός.

14. Λόγω της συμπεριφοράς της έχει ελάχιστες φιλίες έως καθόλου. Είναι τρομερά αφοσιωμένη και... γαντζωμένη σε μένα και, μάλιστα, λέει ότι με έχει πάνω από όλους, ακόμα και από την οικογένειά της. Και πράγματι αισθάνομαι ότι ισοπεδώνει όλα τα άλλα. Π.χ. αν τσακώνεται με τη μαμά της και είμαι μπροστά (πράγμα που έχει τύχει άπειρες φορές), θέλει να πηγαίνω κι εγώ κόντρα στη μαμά της για να την υποστηρίζω. Δεν καταλαβαίνει, όμως, ότι εμένα η θέση μου είναι λεπτή και δεν μπορώ να τσακώνομαι με τη μαμά της.

15. Πολλές φορές αισθάνομαι με τη συμπεριφορά της ότι εμείς είμαστε το επίκεντρο του κόσμου. Π.χ. ένα βράδυ σε ένα ψητοπωλείο και ενώ έξω είχε απίστευτο κρύο, επειδή κάπνιζαν σε μία παρέα δίπλα και την ενοχλούσε ο καπνος, μου φωνάζει δυνατά 'άνοιξε το παράθυρο γιατί οι άλλοι καπνίζουν!'. Και βέβαια, οι άλλοι άκουγαν αλλά ίσως επειδή ήταν και πιτσιρικάδες, ντράπηκαν και δε μίλησαν. Άνοιξα το παράθυρο ελάχιστα και ήρθε ο υπεύθυνος του μαγαζιού και έκανε παράπονο επειδή έμπαινε το κρύο μέσα. Και βέβαια, εκείνη θεώρησε ότι για άλλη μια φορά δεν την υποστήριξα. Η προσπάθειά μου να της εξηγήσω ότι θα μπορούσε να μου το πει διακριτικά για να το πω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου διακριτικά στους υπεύθυνους δεν είχε ανταπόκριση. Το concept είναι αυτό που έγραψα στην αρχή... μέσα στον κόσμο του μαγαζιού αισθάνθηκα ότι εμείς είμαστε το επίκεντρο και πρέπει όλοι να τρέχουν να μας ικανοποιήσουν. Και βέβαια, εκνευρίστηκε όταν της είπα ότι δεν περιστρέφονται όλα γύρω από εμάς.

16. Αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών είναι όταν βγαίνουμε με παρέα, να έχω το άγχος μην παρεξηγηθεί κάποιος από κάποια κουβέντα της ή κάποια κίνησή της. Ενώ κανονικά θα πρέπει να θαυμάζεις τον άνθρωπο που έχεις δίπλα σου.


Ξέρω ότι έχω κάνει κι εγώ πολλά λάθη ή ότι έχω αποτύχει να θέσω όρια αλλά μετά από 5 χρόνια σχέσης και έχοντας δει ότι είναι γενικώς με τους ανθρώπους έτσι, όσο κοντινοί της κι αν είναι, δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι θα αλλάξει. Κι ενώ την αγαπώ, αισθάνομαι πάρα πολλούς μήνες τώρα ότι δε θα αντέξω μαζί της και ότι δε θα περάσω καλά. Και ενώ είμαστε σε καινούριο πολύ όμορφο σπίτι, επαγγελματικά μας πάνε όλα καλά κλπ, έχω τρομερές αμφιβολίες στο να προχωρήσω τη σχέση σε επόμενο επίπεδο (δηλαδή γάμο). Και το πιο στενάχωρο είναι ότι αισθάνομαι πως δεν έχω ούτε τη διάθεση ούτε τη δύναμη να προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω κάποια πράγματα.

Όπως και να έχει, θα ήθελα να εστιάσω στο αν τα παραπάνω συμπτώματα δείχνουν ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή (ή κάτι άλλο). Είμαι σίγουρος ότι στην πορεία μπορεί να σκεφτώ πολλά ακόμα παραδείγματα αλλά προς το παρόν αυτά μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό. Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα με τόσο μεγάλο θέμα :) Ό,τι θελήσετε, μπορείτε να ρωτήσετε.

----------


## axl100

Αφου εχεις οικονομικη ανεση, γιατι δεν απευθυνθεις σε ψυχολογο η συμβουλο γαμο. Αν μη τι αλλο θα σου εξηγησει πως να χειριζεσαι τις δυσκολες καταστασεις.

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλημερα Wolfcry.
Ειναι γενικα πολυ δυσκολο να σου πουμε ,μεσα απο ενα μονο ποστ και χωρις να ειμαστε ειδικοι,αν οντως προκειται περι διαταραχης προσωπικοτητας ή απλως για "κωλοχαρακτηρα".
Μονο ενας ειδικος μπορει να κανει διαγνωση.
Οπως και να εχει φαινεται οτι η κοπελα σου εχει πολλα θεματα που πρεπει να λυσει.Απο την στιγμη που την νοιαζεσαι και την αγαπας προσπαθησε να την πεισεις να πατε σε εναν ψυχολογο.Ακομα και αν δεν εχει διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας με την βοηθεια ενος ειδικου θα μπορεσει να βελτιωσει ή ακομα και να εξαλειψει αυτες τις ασχημες συμπεριφορες.
Εσυ απο την πλευρα σου μπορεις να της πεις πως νιωθεις για ολα και να της ζητησεις μια εξηγηση.Τονισε της οτι νοιαζεσαι για αυτην και για την σχεση σας και για αυτον τον λογο σκεφτεσαι οτι πχ θα σας εκανε καλο να αναζητησετε την βοηθεια ενος επαγγελματια.

----------


## Wolfcry

Η αλήθεια είναι πως πάει 2 χρόνια τώρα σε ομοιοπαθητικό. Ήταν μία πρωτοβουλία που πήρε από μόνη της επειδή ήξερε πως είχε νεύρα συν του ότι την προβλημάτιζαν κάποιες καταστάσεις που βίωνε κυρίως με τους γονείς της. Εκείνη λέει ότι αισθάνεται καλύτερα και κάνει ό,τι μπορεί για να ελέγξει τα νεύρα της αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής εγώ δε βλέπω διαφορά. Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να δει κάποιον άλλον ειδικό...

----------


## Paprika

Καλημέρα

Έχεις συζητήσει αυτή σου τη δυσφορία και αμφιθυμία μαζί της;

Πιστεύεις ότι θα σε βοηθούσε να δεις έναν ειδικό ώστε να πάρεις μια απόφαση σε σχέση με το αν θέλεις ή όχι και γιατί να είσαι με αυτή τη κοπέλα;

----------


## Wolfcry

Πάρα πολύ καλή ερώτηση... πιστεύω δε θα με βοηθούσε... γιατί αυτό που νιώθω προσωπικά είναι ότι θέλω να απομακρυνθώ για τα καλά, να ζήσω σε ένα ήρεμο περιβάλλον όπως είχα συνηθίσει να ζω πριν τη σχέση αυτή. Αλλά μου είναι τρομερά δύσκολο επειδή έχω δεθεί συναισθηματικά. Δεν πιστεύω, όμως, ότι θα περάσω καλά αν συνεχίσω. Και το χειρότερο δεν εμπιστεύομαι να κάνω παιδί... δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να τραβήξει ένα παιδάκι με τέτοια νεύρα.

Ίσως τα παρουσιάζω λίγο δραματικά αλλά πιστεύω έτσι είναι. Και είναι δραματικά όταν μέσα στους άπειρους τσακωμούς με τη μαμά της, τη μία φορά της πέρασε ένα καλώδιο γύρω από το λαιμό της (αυτό πριν 3-4 χρόνια) και μια άλλη (πέρυσι αν θυμάμαι καλά), φώναξαν οι γείτονες την αστυνομία από τις φωνές που άκουγαν. Αυτά είναι ακόμα δύο παραδείγματα.

----------


## Paprika

επομένως, έχεις καταλήξει στο τι θέλεις.
το να εξηγείται όλο αυτό από μια διαταραχή πώς μπορεί να αλλάξει αυτό που θέλεις; 
ανέφερες πως δεν έχεις το κουράγιο να προσπαθήσεις.

----------


## Wolfcry

Πιθανόν δύσκολα θα αλλάξει, γι' αυτό προσπάθησα να μην εστιάσω σε αυτό αλλά απλά στο αν ξέρει κανείς αν κάποια από τα παραπάνω δεδομένα δείχνουν κάποια διαταραχή και αν είναι να το ψάξω παραπάνω. Και μήπως, γνωρίζοντας, θα πρέπει να την αντιμετωπίσω διαφορετικά ή να τη βοηθήσω με κάποιο τρόπο. Είναι πράγματα που με προβληματίζουν πάρα πολύ καιρό σχεδόν καθημερινά και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως εγώ είμαι υπερβολικός ή η κατάταση είναι πιο σοβαρή από όσο νομίζω.

----------


## Christina82

Wolfcry λυπάμαι γι αυτό που περνάς! Είναι οτι χειρότερο να ζείς σε ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον και σίγουρα δεν θα αντέξεις. Δεν είμαι ειδική στο να σου πω αν έχει συμπτώματα ναρκισσιστικής διαταραχής προσωπικότητας ή κάτι άλλο. Εμένα αρχικά μου φάνηκε για μια πολύ κακομαθημένη κοπέλα και όσο διάβαζα παρακάτω ένιωθα οτί ναι έχεις ευαισθησίες αλλά τα πάντα με τρομερά υπερβολικό τρόπο. Μου έβγαλε κάτι αντιπαθέστατο να σου πω την αλήθεια. Εγώ θα την έπιανα και θα της μιλούσα σοβαρα, για όλα αυτα τα αρνητικά που δημιουργει γύρω της θυμίζωντας της με γεγονότα και δείχνοντας της την υπερβολη, θα την ρωτούσα αν όλα αυτά τα θεωρεί φυσιολογικά, θα της έλεγα πως εγώ νιώθω με όλα αυτά και οτί πρέπει να μαλακώσει γιατί φοβάμαι να προχωρήσω πιο σοβαρα μαζί της. Δείξ'της να καταλάβει την σοβαρότητα του προβλήματος και αντί να πάει σε ομοιοπαθητικό να δοκιμάσει να πάει σε ψυχολόγο. Δείξ'της οτί με όλα αυτά που κάνει ίσως να μείνει μόνη της στη ζωή γιατί θα σίγουρα θα την αντιπαθήσουν πολλοί και δεν θα την αντ'εξει κανένας. Εγώ θα μιλούσα λίγο σκληρά για να ταρακουνηθει αλλά ταυτόχρονα με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον ως προς εκείνη.

----------


## Christina82

> Πιθανόν δύσκολα θα αλλάξει, γι' αυτό προσπάθησα να μην εστιάσω σε αυτό αλλά απλά στο αν ξέρει κανείς αν κάποια από τα παραπάνω δεδομένα δείχνουν κάποια διαταραχή και αν είναι να το ψάξω παραπάνω. Και μήπως, γνωρίζοντας, θα πρέπει να την αντιμετωπίσω διαφορετικά ή να τη βοηθήσω με κάποιο τρόπο. Είναι πράγματα που με προβληματίζουν πάρα πολύ καιρό σχεδόν καθημερινά και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως εγώ είμαι υπερβολικός ή η κατάταση είναι πιο σοβαρή από όσο νομίζω.


Πρέπει να ταρακουνηθεί για να αλλάξει! Έτσι πιστεύω εγώ χωρίς να σημαίνει οτί σκέφτομαι και σωστά. Όσο θα της συμπεριφέρεστε, αν το κάνετε, όμορφα σε σχέση με την δική της συμπεριφορα τόσο θα παραμένει η ίδια...

----------


## axl100

Και θα του απαντησει πως ειναι μ....ς και τον πατανε ολοι.

----------


## Christina82

> Και θα του απαντησει πως ειναι μ....ς και τον πατανε ολοι.



Ας απαντήσει και έτσι. Τι θέλει να της χαιδέψουμε τα αυτάκια της? Πρέπει να ακούσει την αλήθεια όσο σκληρή και αν είναι.. Εκείνη μπορεί να δεχτεί να μιλάει και να συμπεριφέρεται σκληρά και άσχημα από τους άλλους δεν μπορούμε ετσί?

Τέλος πάντων όλα αυτά είναι σενάρια,δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να συμβεί..

----------


## anonymous_1

Wolfcry
Δε μπορούμε με όλα όσα μας λες να δούμε αν η κοπέλα έχει διαταραχή προσωπικότητας ή όχι.
Φαίνεται ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά μαζί της και τα στοιχεία που αναφέρεις συνάδουν με τη ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή. Λοιπόν αν όντως έχει διαταραχή η προσωπική μου συμβουλή είναι ΦΥΓΕ ΜΑΚΡΥΑ χωρίς να κοιτάς πίσω. 
Έχω εμπειρίες και στον ερωτικό και στο στενό εργασιακό και διαπροσωπικό περιβάλλον. Με αυτούς τους ανθρώπους δε βγάζεις άκρη. Αυτοί έχουν πάντα δίκαιο, εσύ άδικο, σε αδειάζουν συναισθηματικά και σε κάνουν ψυχολογικό ράκος. Έχουν μία τάση να σε κρατούν εξαρτημένο συναισθηματικά γιατί είναι μάγοι στη χειραγώγηση και στη σαγήνη. Στο τέλος θα καταλήξεις να μην έχει την παραμικρή αυτοεκτίμηση και αυτοπεποίθηση, θα μάθεις να σκέφτεσαι κάθε κίνηση αποφεύγοντας την κριτική τους. Τα παιδιά αυτών των ανθρώπων γίνονται δυστυχισμένα είτε καταλήγουν και αυτά να έχουν ναρκσισσιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας είτε γίνονται ενοχικά με χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση (αν είναι όντως νάρκισσος η κοπέλα σου μην κάνεις παιδιά μαζί της γιατι θα δημιουργήσεις δυστυχισμένους ανθρώπους).
Θα σε ρωτήσω κάποιες ερωτήσεις για την κοπέλα σου να δούμε αν έχει μερικά στοιχεία ναρκισσιστικής διαταραχής. 
Πιστεύει ότι για να κάνει κάποιος παρέα μαζί της ή να είναι μαζί της πρέπει να ανήκει στην ελιτ της κοινωνίας;
Απαιτεί από όλους να την θαυμάζουν και αν κάποιος την αμφισβητήσει θυμώνει και τον κατηγορεί με κατηγορίες που μπορεί να μην ευσταθούν;
Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως ότι αυτά τα άτομα είναι πολύ ελκυστικά και όντως σε πολλά πράγματα υπερέχουν άλλων αλλά αυτοί έχουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ιδέα για τον εαυτό τους από την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## anonymous_1

> Πρέπει να ταρακουνηθεί για να αλλάξει! Έτσι πιστεύω εγώ χωρίς να σημαίνει οτί σκέφτομαι και σωστά. Όσο θα της συμπεριφέρεστε, αν το κάνετε, όμορφα σε σχέση με την δική της συμπεριφορα τόσο θα παραμένει η ίδια...


Χαχαχαχα αν έχει όντως ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή δε μπορεί να αλλάξει. Αν της μιλήσει θα βρει το μπελά του, θα ρίξει το άδικο στον Wolfcry και θα βγει απο πάνω :p

----------


## Christina82

> Χαχαχαχα αν έχει όντως ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή δε μπορεί να αλλάξει. Αν της μιλήσει θα βρει το μπελά του, θα ρίξει το άδικο στον Wolfcry και θα βγει απο πάνω :p


Α, αυτό δεν το ήξερα. Ε, τότε μακρια! :)

----------


## Lampros

Μηπως αν αγαπησεις όλα τα ελαττώματα της αυτα ξαφνικα πάψουν να υπάρχουν ?

----------


## Lampros

Κανε μια προσπάθεια , μπορει να δεις να εξαλειφθούν οι περισσότερες

----------


## Christina82

Ξωτικό τι ωραία που τα λες!!! Θαυμάζω τον τρόπο που έχεις να λες αυτό που θες :)

----------


## Christina82

> ε, ενταξει , τωρα μην μου πεις οτι αγαπιουνται τετοιες συμπεριφορες...


Έλα μου ντε! Πάντως και εγώ κάποτε έτσι νόμιζα όπως ο Λάμπρος

----------


## Wolfcry

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Έχετε γράψει εύστοχα πράγματα και σε αρκετά πράγματα έχετε πέσει ακριβώς μέσα. Συνεχίζω σχολιάζοντας κάποια από αυτά... ξεκινώντας με τη σειρά που απαντήσατε...

Christina82,
το ότι σου έκανε μια κακομαθημένη κοπέλα και σου έβγαλε κάτι αντιπαθέστατο, δε συμβαίνει μόνο σε σένα. Αν και σύντροφός μου, βλέποντας τη συμπεριφορά της, πιστεύω ότι πολλοί έχουν την ίδια άποψη με σένα. Είναι ελάχιστοι εκείνοι που τη συμπάθησαν. Σκέψου ότι από κάποια στιγμή και μετά, ο αδερφός μου και η νύφη μου δεν την άντεχαν και δεν ήθελαν να έρχεται στο σπίτι τους. Αντίθετα εμένα μου έλεγαν να έρχομαι όποτε θέλω και να κοιμηθώ και εκεί αν θέλω. Βέβαια, το πρώτο σκέλος δε μου το είπαν στα ίσια αλλά φαινόταν από κάποια πράγματα, ώσπου κάποια στιγμή το επιβεβαίωσα μαθαίνοντάς το από άλλο συγγενή. Και το πιο στενάχωρο είναι ότι θεωρώ λογικό που ο αδερφός μου και η νύφη μου δεν την άντεχαν, διότι σχεδόν κάθε φορά που πηγαίναμε εκεί, πήγαινε πολύ κόντρα στη νύφη μου σε διάφορες συζητήσεις. Πιστεύω ότι αν της μιλήσω σκληρά, θα ταρακουνηθεί, θα αλλάξει για λίγο και κάποια στιγμή θα επανέλθει.


anonymous_1,
μου έκαναν ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση όσα μου έγραψες, γιατί έπεσες μέσα σε πολλά πράγματα. Τι εννοώ... σχεδόν πάντα θεωρεί πως έχει δίκιο και εγώ άδικο. Ακόμα και τις ελάχιστες φορές που θα παραδεχτεί ότι είχε άδικο, θα το γυρίσει με τέτοια δεξιοτεχνία ώστε να ρίξει σε μένα την ευθύνη. Δεν αφήνει να πέσει τίποτα κάτω. Πρέπει τελειώνοντας μία συζήτηση, να έχει βγει από πάνω. Ένα παράδειγμα... την ημέρα του κρεβατιού του αδερφού μου, μου έκανε σκηνή για να φύγουμε σχετικά νωρίς. Όταν της είπα την άλλη μερα ότι επρόκειτο για τον αδερφό μου και ήθελα να κάτσουμε, γύρισε και μου είπε ότι έπρεπε να είχα φροντίσει να τη βοηθήσω στις δουλειές του σπιτιού ώστε να μην ήταν κουρασμένη και να καθόμασταν κι άλλο.

Η Christina82 πρότεινε να της μιλήσω και απάντησες ότι αν μιλήσω, θα βρω το μπελά μου. Της έχω πει, διακριτικά βέβαια, ότι δεν έχει τρόπους. Και πράγματι, βρίσκω το μπελά μου. Διότι κατευθείαν μου τονίζει πράγματα που δεν της αρέσουν σε μένα και προσπαθεί να με βάλει να σκεφτώ ότι εγώ με τη δική μου συμπεριφορά ίσως την προκαλώ ώστε να μην έχει τρόπους. Και τελικά, φαίνεται να βγαίνει πάλι από πάνω.

Άλλο που είπες και έπεσες, επίσης, μέσα. Πράγματι με αδειάζει συναισθηματικά και με κάνει συχνά ψυχολογικό ράκος. Λες ότι τέτοιοι άνθρωποι σε κάνουν να έχεις χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και αυτοπεποίθηση και στο τέλος μαθαίνεις να σκέφτεσαι κάθε σου κίνηση για να αποφύγεις την κριτική τους. Σε πληροφορώ ότι στην κατάσταση αυτή είμαι όχι απλά μήνες αλλά χρόνια σε αυτή τη σχέση. Φοβάμαι ότι θα κριθώ αρνητικά για μικροπράγματα... για το αν θα πετάξω ένα χαρτί στα σκουπίδια αντί για τη σακούλα της ανακύκλωσης μέχρι το πόση ώρα θα κάτσω στο γυμναστήριο. Για το τι θα ακούσω αν ξεχάσω κάποια πρωινά να κατεβάσω τα σκουπίδια φεύγοντας. Μπορεί να μου την πει επειδή όταν μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο, δεν καταλαβαίνω αν μου μιλάει κάποιος δίπλα μου (π.χ. η ίδια). Για το τι θα πω στη μάνα μου όταν την παίρνω τηλέφωνο. Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να παίρνω τηλέφωνο τη μάνα μου όταν δεν είναι εκείνη μπροστά για να μιλάω χωρίς να σκέφτομαι τι θα πω. Της έλεγα ψέματα ότι πήγαινα σε δουλειά αντί για γυμναστήριο για να μην αρχίσει να λέει ότι έχω καεί με την άθληση. Σας γράφω πράγματα που μου έρχονται αυτή τη στιγμή στο μυαλό. Και επειδή, όπως είπα, τονίζει πολύ συχνά τα αρνητικά στοιχεία μου, πραγματικά με έχει κάνει να έχω χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και κατά διαστήματα να σκέφτομαι ότι αν ήμουν με κάποια άλλη, μπορεί αυτή η άλλη να μη με άντεχε.

Νιώθω ότι είμαι εγκλωβισμένος σε μία κατάσταση. Ότι θέλω να την αφήσω γιατί όσο περνάει ο καιρός, νιώθω κι εγώ πως χάνω τον εαυτό μου αλλά από την άλλη την αγαπώ και στενοχωριέμαι αφάνταστα και μόνο με την ιδέα να την πληγώσω. Ίσως είναι αυτό που λες ότι σε κρατούν εξαρτημένο συναισθηματικά. Η ψυχολογία μου, πάντως, κατά τη διάρκεια της σχέσης σε σύγκριση με την ψυχολογία μου πριν τη σχέση είναι μέρα με τη νύχτα. Έχω χάσει την ηρεμία μου, την ανεμελιά μου και προσπαθώ να μην κάνω ή πω πράγματα που ίσως τα κρίνει άσχημα.

Όσον αφορά τις ερωτήσεις σου... δεν πιστεύει ότι για να κάνει κάποιος παρέα μαζί της, πρέπει να ανήκει στην ελίτ της κοινωνίας. Ωστόσο, αν με τη λογική της καταλάβει ότι ο άλλος δεν την συμπαθεί ή παρεξηγήσει μία πράξη ή κάποια λεγόμενα του άλλου, θυμώνει και ναι, τον κατηγορεί πολλές φορές με κατηγορίες που δεν ευσταθούν. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι έχει ελάχιστους φίλους και με αυτούς δεν έχει καθημερινά πάρε δώσε. Ασχολείται κυρίως με μένα και τους γονείς της, των οποίων φροντίζει να καταρρακώνει συχνά την ψυχολογία λόγων κατηγοριών της που πάλι δεν ευσταθούν καμιά φορά. Να φανταστείς είχε εκνευριστεί με το μπαμπά της για κάποια θέματα και δεν του μιλούσε για μήνες. Εκείνος με έπαιρνε κρυφά τηλέφωνο που και που και με ρωτούσε αν είμαστε καλά. Εκείνη δεν το ξέρει αυτό...


Lampros,
ξέρω ότι κανένας δεν είναι τέλειος και αγαπάμε το σύντροφό μας με τα ελαττώματά του. Ωστόσο είναι κάποιες συμπεριφορές που και ο ίδιος δεν μπορώ να τις υποστηρίξω. Και υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να θαυμάζεις τον άνθρωπο που έχεις δίπλα σου, όχι να φοβάσαι μην πει κάτι άσχημο και παρεξηγηθεί κανείς.

Αναφέρθηκε, επίσης, ότι τα 5 αυτά χρόνια μοιάζουν απάλευτα... το ίδιο έχουν αναρωτηθεί στενοί μου συγγενείς που δεν την αντιμετωπίζουν καθημερινά...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Wolfcry
> Δε μπορούμε με όλα όσα μας λες να δούμε αν η κοπέλα έχει διαταραχή προσωπικότητας ή όχι.
> Φαίνεται ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά μαζί της και τα στοιχεία που αναφέρεις συνάδουν με τη ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή. Λοιπόν αν όντως έχει διαταραχή η προσωπική μου συμβουλή είναι ΦΥΓΕ ΜΑΚΡΥΑ χωρίς να κοιτάς πίσω. 
> Έχω εμπειρίες και στον ερωτικό και στο στενό εργασιακό και διαπροσωπικό περιβάλλον. Με αυτούς τους ανθρώπους δε βγάζεις άκρη. Αυτοί έχουν πάντα δίκαιο, εσύ άδικο, σε αδειάζουν συναισθηματικά και σε κάνουν ψυχολογικό ράκος. Έχουν μία τάση να σε κρατούν εξαρτημένο συναισθηματικά γιατί είναι μάγοι στη χειραγώγηση και στη σαγήνη. Στο τέλος θα καταλήξεις να μην έχει την παραμικρή αυτοεκτίμηση και αυτοπεποίθηση, θα μάθεις να σκέφτεσαι κάθε κίνηση αποφεύγοντας την κριτική τους. Τα παιδιά αυτών των ανθρώπων γίνονται δυστυχισμένα είτε καταλήγουν και αυτά να έχουν ναρκσισσιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας είτε γίνονται ενοχικά με χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση (αν είναι όντως νάρκισσος η κοπέλα σου μην κάνεις παιδιά μαζί της γιατι θα δημιουργήσεις δυστυχισμένους ανθρώπους).
> Θα σε ρωτήσω κάποιες ερωτήσεις για την κοπέλα σου να δούμε αν έχει μερικά στοιχεία ναρκισσιστικής διαταραχής. 
> Πιστεύει ότι για να κάνει κάποιος παρέα μαζί της ή να είναι μαζί της πρέπει να ανήκει στην ελιτ της κοινωνίας;
> Απαιτεί από όλους να την θαυμάζουν και αν κάποιος την αμφισβητήσει θυμώνει και τον κατηγορεί με κατηγορίες που μπορεί να μην ευσταθούν;
> Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως ότι αυτά τα άτομα είναι πολύ ελκυστικά και όντως σε πολλά πράγματα υπερέχουν άλλων αλλά αυτοί έχουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ιδέα για τον εαυτό τους από την πραγματικότητα.


...συμφωνώ απόλυτα....:)
έχω γνωρίσει τέτοιο άτομο και ηταν ιδιαίτερα προβληματική η συμπεριφορά του ακόμη και σε μένα που ημασταν πολύ κοντά.
Το θέμα είναι πόσο αντέχεις εσύ γουλφ και ποιοι είναι οι λόγοι που ανέχεσαι μια τέτοιου είδους συμπεριφορά.
Σ εμάς υπάρχει το πρόβλημα που υποτίθεται πως είμαστε υγιείς....

----------


## anonymous_1

Wolfcry ξέρω πως φέρεται λόγω ανάλογων εμπειριών στη ζωή μου, μην αισθάνεσαι αδύναμος και εγώ που τα λέω έτσι και φαίνομαι δυνατή θα δυσκολευόμουν να φύγω και θα βρισκόμουν ακριβώς στη θέση που βρίσκεσαι..

----------


## Christina82

Γουλφ δεν θα της μιλήσεις έμμεσα αλλά άμεσα όταν βέβαια θα είσαι εσύ έτοιμος. Πρέπει να ξέρει πως νιώθεις. Δεν θα σου πω οτί αν σε αγαπάει πραγματικά θα σε αντιμετωπίσει διαφορετικά γιατί φαντάζομαι οτί θα πρέπει να έχει τυφλωθεί από τον τρόπο που φέρεται, οπότε δεν θεωρώ οτί έχει και απόλυτη σχέση η αγάπη της για σένα και ούτε θα την αμφισβητήσω. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτί κανένας άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να ζει σε ένα καταπιεστικό περιβάλλον, δεν αντέχουμε σε αυτά! Να κοιτάξεις εσένα και να μην πληγώσεις εσένα και να μην σκέφτεσαι μην πληγωθεί η κοπέλα σου εφόσον δεν περνάς καλά και δεν υπάρχει η διάθεση απο μέρους της. Βέβαια την διάθεση αυτή θα την δεις όταν και άμα αποφασίσεις οτί θα είναι καλό να κάνετε εκείνη την κουβέντα. Καταλαβαίνω οτί την αγαπάς αλλά γιατί την αγαπάς? Το έχεις σκεφτεί? Θεωρώ οτί αγαπάμε κάποιον που μας προσφέρει καλά πράγματα τουλάχιστον να υπερκαλύπτουν τα αρνητικά της σχέσης. Αλλά θεωρώ οτι όταν ένας άνθρωπος μας τυρρανα ο μόνος λόγος που θα πούμε οτί τον αγαπάμε είναι γιατί έχουμε συνηθίσει, είτε από ανασφάλεια. Βέβαια αυτή είναι καθαρά η γνώμη μου! :)

Σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο από εδώ και πέρα και πάντα θετικά πράγματα στην ζωή σου!

----------


## Φιλομαθής

Καλησπέρα wolfcry , ο γάμος είναι μια υπόθεση σοβαρή , θεωρώ λοιπόν πως πρέπει να ήμαστε αρκετά σίγουροι. Άν δεν ήμαστε περιμένουμε ..... Η συμπεριφορά της κοπέλα σου περισσότερο νομίζω ότι είναι δύστροπη και ανασφαλής , παρά ναρκισσιστική. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως για να την αλλάξει πρέπει να το αναγνωρίσει η ίδια , και να έχει κίνητρο !

----------


## marian_m

Βρε συ Wolfcry, πώς αντέχεις 5 χρόνια? Είτε πρόκειται για διαταραχή είτε για παλιοχαρακτήρα, ποιο είναι το δικό σου πρόβλημα και ανέχεσαι έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο δίπλα σου? Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ψάξεις ποιο είναι το δικό σου πρόβλημα και όχι το δικό της?
Δεν ξέρω, αλλά έτσι όπως την περιγράφεις μοιάζει να είναι τέρας. Έναν μαζοχισμό σίγουρα τον έχεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Βρε συ Wolfcry, πώς αντέχεις 5 χρόνια? Είτε πρόκειται για διαταραχή είτε για παλιοχαρακτήρα, ποιο είναι το δικό σου πρόβλημα και ανέχεσαι έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο δίπλα σου? Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ψάξεις ποιο είναι το δικό σου πρόβλημα και όχι το δικό της?
> Δεν ξέρω, αλλά έτσι όπως την περιγράφεις μοιάζει να είναι τέρας. Έναν μαζοχισμό σίγουρα τον έχεις.


θα συμφωνησω, οτι δεν εχει σημασια να βγαλουμε διαγνωση,αλλα κανεις δεν αμφιβαλλει οτι δεχεσαι μια ανεκδιηγητη συμπεριφορα.
μπορει να φταιει ενα υποβαθμισμενο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον , μπορει πολλα...
η προσθετη δικη μου απορια ειναι, πως αγανακτησες στα 5 χρονια? δεν ηταν απ την αρχη ετσι?
πως την ανεχτηκες? γιατι δεν εβαλες τα ορια σου στην παρεμβατικοτητα της , στην χειριστικοτητα της και στην κακοηθεια της απεναντι στους δικους σου ανθρωπους και σε σενα?

----------


## anonymous_1

> θα συμφωνησω, οτι δεν εχει σημασια να βγαλουμε διαγνωση,αλλα κανεις δεν αμφιβαλλει οτι δεχεσαι μια ανεκδιηγητη συμπεριφορα.
> μπορει να φταιει ενα υποβαθμισμενο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον , μπορει πολλα...
> η προσθετη δικη μου απορια ειναι, πως αγανακτησες στα 5 χρονια? δεν ηταν απ την αρχη ετσι?
> πως την ανεχτηκες? γιατι δεν εβαλες τα ορια σου στην παρεμβατικοτητα της , στην χειριστικοτητα της και στην κακοηθεια της απεναντι στους δικους σου ανθρωπους και σε σενα?


Καμία φορά όταν είσαι ερωτευμένος δεν είναι εύκολο να βάλεις όρια.. Αν ο άλλος είναι και χειριστικός τελικά σε κάνει να πιστέψεις ότι αυτό αξίζεις και ότι δε θα υπάρξει άλλος άνθρωπος να σε αγαπήσει τόσο.
Στον έρωτα όλα εξηγούνται..Το δύσκολο να καταλάβεις δεν είναι πως κ έμεινε το δύσκολο είναι πως θα φύγει..:(

----------


## Wolfcry

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τα σχόλιά σας :)

marian_m, αυτό μου το είπε και ένας φίλος... ότι δηλαδή πρέπει κι εγώ να ψάξω να δω τι φταίει μέσα μου γιατί κάτι δεν πάει καλά για να κάθομαι... και το πιστεύω κι εγώ αυτό... δεν απολαμβάνω όλο αυτό και πιέζομαι πολύ συχνά αλλά παράλληλα μου είναι και δύσκολο να φύγω επειδή έχουμε δεθεί.

Remedy, νομίζω πως μεγάλο ρόλο στα νεύρα της έπαιξε το οικογενειακό της περιβάλλον όπου σε καθημερινή βάση τσακώνονταν οι γονείς της μπροστά της, βρίζοντας και σπάζοντας πράγματα. Εγώ από την άλλη μεγάλωσα σε ήρεμο περιβάλλον με ελευθερία και δεν είχα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα στο σπίτι μου.

Όσον αφορά τα όρια που δεν έβαλα, θεωρώ πως έχω κάνει τραγικά λάθη από την πλευρά μου, αφού η προσπάθειά μου να την κρατήσω σε κάποια απόσταση και να μην επεμβαίνει στο κάθετι, δεν ήταν αρκετή. Βέβαια, εκείνη είναι και από τη φύση της έτσι και θέλει να έχει τα πάντα υπό έλεγχο. Όχι μόνο με μένα αλλά και με τους γονείς της. Κοιτάζει π.χ. τι οικονομικές συναλλαγές κάνουν οι γονείς της κλπ!

Το 'θετικό' στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι δεν άργησαν να φανούν όλα αυτά τα δείγματα συμπεριφοράς. Είναι άνθρωπος που ό,τι βλέπεις, αυτό είναι και τέρμα. Δεν εκδηλώθηκε πολύ καθυστερημένα. Εκδηλώθηκε από αρκετά νωρίς όταν τσακώθηκε με γείτονές μου για το παρκάρισμα. Απλά με τον καιρό, έπαιρνε και περισσότερο 'θάρρος' και πλέον τσακώνεται πολύ πιο εύκολα και βρίζει πολύ πιο εύκολα. Μάλιστα μία φίλη μου έλεγε ότι φαίνεται πως με θεωρεί κτήμα της και γι' αυτό το λόγο νομίζει ότι πρέπει να έχει πρόσβαση στα πάντα (ένα απλό παράδειγμα π.χ. είναι ότι μπαίνει στο facebook μου δήθεν για να παίζει παιχνίδια επειδή έχω πολλούς φίλους αλλά κατά καιρούς κοιτάζει και τα μηνύματά μου ή τους φίλους μου...) Και βέβαια, αναρωτιέμαι, αν παντρευτούμε, τι άλλο θα κάνει? Κι αν κάνουμε παιδιά, πώς θα ζήσουν αυτά? Οι αμφιβολίες είναι έντονες και η αλήθεια είναι πως ΔΕΝ ξεκινάς ένα γάμο με αμφιβολίες...

----------


## colemon

Παρομοια περιπτωση παιδια!!!Ειμουν με μια κπελα 1 χρονο σχεδον..ειχε χασει το απτερα της..νομιζε οτι ειναι μοναδικη,ειχε 1 φιλη μονο,υποτιμουσε τουσ παντες..με εξειδανικυσε σαν συντροφο..αντρα μου,οικογενεια μου..με εκανε να νιωθω μοναδικα και για το τιποτα με χωριζε και με εδιωχνε απο το σπιτι!!!!!Μιλαμε πανω απο 30 φορες με ειχε χωρισει......ειχε ψυχοσωματικα,με εκανε να φοβμαι τη καθε μοθ κινηση για να μη εμ χωρισει.........Ενα ατελειωτο δραμα που μου κοστισε πολυ!!!!!Και πισωγυρισματα διχως τελος!!!!Αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι κανενα ατομο αποτ την οικογενεια τουσ δε ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ να κανει τιποτα!!

----------


## Blue1

Wolfcry, διάβασα προσεκτικά αυτά που αναφερεις για την κοπέλα. Ετσι σα τριτη που τα διάβασα με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνη με αυτά που λες. Φαίνεται πολύ κακομαθημένη και αρκετά εαυτούλης. Από την άλλη όμως θα σου πω ότι όταν περάσει ο έρωτας που μαλλον στη δική σου περίπτωση έχει περάσει και σκεφτείς με τη λογική χίλια κουσούρια θα βρεις στον άλλον. Οταν είμαστε ερωτευμένοι δεν βλέπουμε ή δικαιολογούμε τα "κουσούρια" του άλλου. Ο μεγαλύτερος "μ......ς" να είναι ο άλλος αν εμείς τον ανεχόμαστε και αισθανόμαστε καλά μαζί του, αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο. Ψαξε να δεις μεσα σου αν τα θετικά που έχει η κοπέλα είναι περισσότερα από τα αρνητικά και αν είσαι καλά μαζί της σε γενικές γραμμές. Αν η παλάντζα είναι αρνητική, ε τότε ξερεις τί πρέπει να κανεις....
Από την εμπειρία μου έχω να πω ότι σε αυτήν δεν σου αρέσουν κάποια πράγματα σε κάποια άλλη δε θα σου αρέσουν κάποια άλλα. Ετσι και αλλιώς για να είμαστε με κάποιον πρέπει να τον δεχόμαστε όπως είναι και όχι όπως αυτό που έχουμε στο κεφάλι μας.
Κάτι άλλο: μας είπες τόσα αρνητικά, πες μας και τα θετικά της κοπέλας.

Α και κα΄τι άλλο. Πολλές γυναίκες έχουν ναρκισσιστική συμπεριφορά. Θέλουν να υπερισχύουν μόνο αυτές και καμία άλλη. Δε το βρίσκω παθολογικό.

----------


## Wolfcry

Τα θετικά είναι ότι με αγαπάει, είναι αφοσιωμένη πλήρως σε μένα. Είναι άνθρωπος που θα κοιτάξει τη δουλίτσα της, το σπίτι της και το σύντροφό της. Μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να βασιστείς πάνω της και θα κάνει τα πάντα για να σε στηρίξει. Θα μου πεις όλα αυτά δεν τα βρίσκεις και αλλού? Πιθανόν ναι... σου βγάζει, πάντως, το 'εγώ είμαι εδώ για σένα' και το θεωρώ πολύ θετικό αυτό.

Τα αρνητικά, όμως, με προβληματίζουν έντονα και εκεί είναι που χρειάζεται ζύγισμα. Άλλωστε κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος και θα πρέπει ο κάθε άνθρωπος να δέχεται τον άλλον, όπως είναι... αρκεί να το αντέχει βέβαια. Μου φαίνεται πολύ ψυχοφθόρο να ζεις κάτω από την κριτική το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου.

Κάθε φορά που πάω στους γονείς μου για λίγες μέρες, κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι τι ήρεμο περιβάλλον είχα πριν την σχέση και τι χάνω τώρα. Και γιατί να μη συνεχίσω να το έχω? Αλλά ακόμα και εκεί, κάτι θα πει... π.χ. μπορεί να καθόμαστε να τρώμε... και επειδή είμαι άνετα με τους γονείς, να φάω τη μπριζολίτσα με τα χέρια :D Ε, γυρνάει και μου λέει 'έχεις πηρούνι και μαχαίρι, μην τρως με τα χέρια... έτσι μεγάλωσες στο σπίτι σου?'. Και στην ουσία θίγει και τους γονείς μου για τον τρόπο που με μεγάλωσαν.

----------


## Blue1

> Τα θετικά είναι ότι με αγαπάει, είναι αφοσιωμένη πλήρως σε μένα. Είναι άνθρωπος που θα κοιτάξει τη δουλίτσα της, το σπίτι της και το σύντροφό της. Μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να βασιστείς πάνω της και θα κάνει τα πάντα για να σε στηρίξει. Θα μου πεις όλα αυτά δεν τα βρίσκεις και αλλού? Πιθανόν ναι... σου βγάζει, πάντως, το 'εγώ είμαι εδώ για σένα' και το θεωρώ πολύ θετικό αυτό.
> 
> Τα αρνητικά, όμως, με προβληματίζουν έντονα και εκεί είναι που χρειάζεται ζύγισμα. Άλλωστε κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος και θα πρέπει ο κάθε άνθρωπος να δέχεται τον άλλον, όπως είναι... αρκεί να το αντέχει βέβαια. Μου φαίνεται πολύ ψυχοφθόρο να ζεις κάτω από την κριτική το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου.
> 
> Κάθε φορά που πάω στους γονείς μου για λίγες μέρες, κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι τι ήρεμο περιβάλλον είχα πριν την σχέση και τι χάνω τώρα. Και γιατί να μη συνεχίσω να το έχω? Αλλά ακόμα και εκεί, κάτι θα πει... π.χ. μπορεί να καθόμαστε να τρώμε... και επειδή είμαι άνετα με τους γονείς, να φάω τη μπριζολίτσα με τα χέρια :D Ε, *γυρνάει και μου λέει 'έχεις πηρούνι και μαχαίρι, μην τρως με τα χέρια... έτσι μεγάλωσες στο σπίτι σου?'. Και στην ουσία θίγει και τους γονείς μου για τον τρόπο που με μεγάλωσαν.*


*
*

H γυναίκα-μαμά. Βολικό μεν, κουραστικό δε. Μακριά από τα άλλα πρότυπα (που αρέσει σε πολλούς άντρες) η γυναίκα-"*****" ή η γυναίκα-αθώα παιδούλα. Τί να σου πω, αυτά που λες είναι πολύ καλά για την καθημερινότητα αλλά καθόλου καλά για το ερωτικό στοιχείο και το κρεβάτι. Εκεί υπάρχουν άλλοι νόμοι. Διάλεξε λοιπόν τί σε κάνει περισσότερο ευτυχισμένο από αυτά τα 3 γιατί το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να τα βρεις όλα μαζί. Στο εύχομαι βέβαια αλλά δύσκολο.

----------


## Body-Rocker

υπάρχουν τρεις τύποι γυναικών η γυναίκα μαμά, η γυναίκα ***** και η γυναίκα παιδούλα.

μάστα.

....

----------


## Blue1

Δεν το λέω εγώ. Καποιος "μεγάλος" συγγραφέας τις έχει καταταξει έτσι αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ποιός. Αν το βρω παλι θα το γραψω Αλλά γιατί εκνευρίζεσαι;

----------


## Body-Rocker

Το "μάστα" δεν δηλώνει εκνευρισμό αλλά μάλλον κάτι μεταξύ συγκατάβασης και απαξίωσης.

Αυτό που ανέφερες το εχει πει "μεγάλος" λες, αλλά τι σημαίνει αυτό;
Ότι είναι νόμος ή θα το καταπίνουμε αμάσητο;
π.χ. Ο Αριστοτέλης υπήρξε ένα μεγάλο και διαχρονικό πνεύμα, αν δεις όμως τι σαχλαμαροειδή έχει πει συγκεκριμένα περί γυναικών, μητρότητας/πατρότητας, τέκνων κ.λπ., θα σε πιάσει λόξυγγας.

και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να στριμώχνουμε πολυ διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους και προσωπικότητες συνεχώς σε κουτάκια, το βρίσκω ειλικρινώς υπεραπλουστευτικό.

----------


## Blue1

Eίναι απλά μια άποψη, όχι νόμος. Υπάρχουν χίλιες δυο άλλες. Και ναι συμφωνώ στη διαφορετικότητα των ανθρώπων, και ότι τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο.

----------


## linda

Παιδιά , χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός ή έστω καλά πληροφορημένη στη ναρκισσιστική προσωπικότητα η κοπέλα κάτι μου κάνει, όχι απαραίτητα αυτό όμως. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει να ψάξει την ψυχική της υγεία. Υπάρχουν συμπεριφορές και γεγονότα εδώ που είναι ακραία. Ακόμα και η προσκόληση της στον νεαρό, που εδώ μπήκε στα θετικά της χαρακτηριστικά, νομίζω ότι δηλώνει κάτι παθολογικό. Σας φαίνεται φυσιολογικό?

Επίσης έχει εξουσιαστικές τάσεις. Θέλει να ελέγχει τα πάντα και να χειραγωγεί τους πάντες. Προχθές ένας ψυχολόγος μου είπε ( αντιμετωπίζω ανάλογη περίπτωση), ότι η επιθετικότητα και η κριτική απεναντί μας, είναι η άμυνα τους επειδή αισθάνονται μειονεκτικά ( η κοπέλα μεγάλωσε πολύ άσχημα σε αντίθεση με τον wolfcry που έχει πολύ καλές σχέσεις , φιλικές το ίδιο, και να εμβανθύνουμε πιθανόν να βρούμε περισσότερα). Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι όλ' αυτά δημιουργούν ανταγωνισμό στη σχέση, ακόμα κι αν τον κρατάει ο ένας μόνο, και η σχέση διαλύεται. Τις περισσότερες φορές το μέλος που δέχεται την επίθεση, ρίχνει με διάφορους τρόπους τον εαυτό του, αφου υποβοηθείται φυσικά από τον επιθέμενο που του διαλύει την αυτοπεποίθηση και αυτοεκτίμηση.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση , η κοπέλα έχει σίγουρα να λύσει δικά της προβλήματα. Από τη συμπεριφορά της -γνώμη μου- αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν έχει συνειδητοποιήσει καν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα, και με τις εγωιστικές τάσεις δεν θα το παραδεχτεί εύκολα. Αυτό όμως είναι το πρώτο βήμα. Και - πάλι γνώμη μου- μιλάω ,όχι απαραίτητα για ναρκισιστική προσωπικότητα- δεν το ξέρω άλλωστε-, αλλά νομίζω έχει θέμα.

----------


## Tasos75

Wolfcry γνώμη μου είναι να την κάνεις με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια και γιατί το λέω αυτό...μετά από 5 χρόνια σχέσης δύσκολα μπορεί κάποιος να αλλάξει στάση μέσα σε μία
σχέση (για τη σύντροφό σου μιλάω). Εάν από την αρχή ήσουν ξεκάθαρος ότι δεν ανέχεσαι τέτοιες συμπεριφορές, ίσως κάποιο πράγματα να είχαν διορθωθεί από μόνα τους εξ΄αρχής.

Αν προσπαθήσεις να την πείσεις να πάτε σε ψυχολόγο ίσως βγεις και κατηγορούμενος αλλά έστω ότι πηγαίνει, ποιος σου εγγυάται ότι μετά από δύο χρόνια θα έχει βελτιωθεί 
και πλέον θα νιώθεις άνετα μαζί της ή ότι δεν θα έχεις ξενερώσει τελείως; 

Στα λέω γιατί είχα μία παρόμοια σχέση με μία κοπέλα για 3+ χρόνια αλλά η κατάσταση δεν ήταν τόσο τραβηγμένη όπως περιγράφεις τη δική σου περίπτωση.
Μία μέρα ήταν άσπρη μία μαύρη. Έφτασα να πάω εγώ σε ψυχίατρο για ένα χρόνο και να παίρνω χάπια γιατί η συμπεριφορά της μου προκαλούσε τρομερό άγχος, πρόβλημά μου θα πεις αλλά δεν 
ήθελα να παραδεχτώ την αντίδραση του οργανισμού μου η οποία ήταν υγιέστατη τελικά το ΕΙΝΑΙ μου δεν τη σήκωνε αυτή τη σχέση.
Άρχισα τελικά να φέρομαι απότομα, να λέω ψέματα
για να αποφύγω εντάσεις. Όταν έβγαινα μόνος (που μετά από λίγο καιρό το προτιμούσα), έπρεπε να δίνω αναφορά που είμαι, με ποιον και τί ώρα θα γυρίσω σπίτι. Αν αργούσα είχα σκηνή, αν ήταν άλλη κοπέλα στην παρέα τα ίδια. Άρχισα να λέω ψέματα ότι είμαι σπίτι και έβγαινα σκαστό σαν το φαντάρο (33 χρονών άνθρωπος!!!). Μέχρι που είδα ότι πλέον δεν πήγαινε άλλο. Όσο καλή και αν ήταν μαζί μου, όσο και αν με πρόσεχε και με είχε ψηλά που τα εκτιμούσα πολύ, είδα ότι δεν θα είχα ούτε εγώ ούτε αυτή καλή ζωή αν μέναμε μαζί. Χωρίσαμε με άσχημο τρόπο, έφτασε να με απειλεί με τον πιο άσχημο τρόπο και εγώ από τη μία να έχω ενοχές, από την άλλη να νιώθω ανακούφιση. Τα άτομα αυτά όμως έχουν πολύ καλή εικόνα για τον εαυτό τους και ισχυρές άμυνες. Ενω στην αρχή μου έλεγε ότι θα κάνει κακό στον εαυτό της και άλλα κουλά και εγώ ήμουν μέσα στον πανικό, μετά από 10 μήνες μου σφύριξαν ότι αρραβωνιάστηκε! 

Σόρυ αν σε κούρασα με τα δικά μου αλλά καμιά φορά οι ιστορίες ψιλοταιριάζουν όπως και οι συμπεριφορές των ανθρώπων. 

Σϊγουρα μετά από 5 χρόνια τον άνθρωπό σου τον αγαπάς, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι παύεις να αγαπάς τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό.

----------


## glafkos

10 χρονια εκανα να ξεμπλεξω φιλε εγω με μια παρομοια υποθεση και μετα απο ενα χρονο αρχιζω και ηρεμω ξαναβρισκω τον εαυτο μου .Σαν συμβουλη γιατι προσπαθησα πολυ για οτι θες να προσπαθησεις και εσυ ΦΥΓΕ ΜΑΚΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ο ανθρωπος δεν αλλαζει η και εαν το θες αλλιως γιατι να γαμισεις εσυ το στομαχι σου,την ψυχικη σου ηρεμια,την γαληνη σου για καποιον που απο μονος του δεν το καταλαβενει η δεν θελει να το καταλαβει?

----------


## Wolfcry

linda,

πράγματι η σύντροφός μου θέλει να ελέγχει τους πάντες και τα πάντα. Όχι μόνο εμένα αλλά και τους γονείς της. Ακόμα και τους ίδιους τους αντιμετωπίζει σαν μικρά παιδιά αρκετές φορές και κριτικάρει τις πράξεις τους. Μετά από 5 χρόνια σχέσης και αυτό μετά από φιλική συμβουλή, ρώτησα πρόσφατα τον αδερφό μου να μου πει την άποψή τη δική του και της γυναίκας του για τη σύντροφό μου. Ποτέ δε μου είχε πει γιατί δε ήθελε να ανακατεύεται ή να με επηρεάζει. Μου είπε, λοιπόν, ότι η άποψή του είναι αρνητική λόγω του ότι δεν έχει τρόπους και μου ανέφερε 2-3 παραδείγματα που είχαν τύχει (που να βλεπόμασταν και πιο συχνά). Όσον αφορά τη νύφη μου, η άποψή της ήταν πιο... τραγική. Είπε πως θεωρεί ότι η σύντροφός μου θέλει να ελέγχει τα πάντα και ότι... μου καταστρέφει τη ζωή! Αυτά ήταν τα λόγια από τρίτους πολύ κοντινούς ανθρώπους.


Tasos75,

είχα φτάσει σε σημείο στα 29-30 μου (τώρα είμαι 32) να της λέω ψέματα για να πάω γυμναστήριο!! Κι αυτό επειδή μου έλεγε κάθε φορά ότι έχω καεί και με κριτίκαρε που αθλούμουν συχνά. Θυμάμαι που συναντούσα ένα παιδί που είχε ανάλογο πρόβλημα και με ρωτούσε 'Πού υποτίθεται ότι είσαι τώρα?'. 'Σε επαγγελματικό ραντεβού' του έλεγα και γελούσε.

Κι εγώ πολλές φορές προτιμώ μόνος με φίλους (λόγω των τρόπων της) και ενώ μου λέει 'ναι, να βγεις κλπ', πάντα και μένα με παίρνει τηλέφωνο και μου λέει 'μην αργείς' και τελικά φτάνω σε σημείο να πιέζομαι από θέμα χρόνου και να μην μπορώ να απολαύσω όσο θα ήθελα τη βόλτα μου.

Νιώθω κι εγώ ακριβώς όπως κι εσύ, δηλαδή ενώ εκτιμώ και μου αρέσει που με φροντίζει, περιποιείται κλπ, αισθάνομαι ότι δε θα έχω καλή ζωή... θα νιώθω απομονωμένος από φίλους και οικογένεια και θα είμαι σε ένα προβληματικό περιβάλλον.
Θεωρώ σχεδόν δεδομένο πως αν προσπαθήσω να φύγω, θα αντιμετωπίσω απειλές, κλάματα κλπ και, μάλιστα, όχι μόνο από εκείνη αλλά ίσως και τη μαμά της που είναι λίγο πολύ στο ίδιο στυλ. Από τη μία έχω ήδη ενοχές που σκέφτομαι έτσι γιατί θεωρώ πως κι εγώ έχω κάνει πολλά λάθη αλλά από την άλλη όταν σκέφτομαι να φύγω, νιώθω μια ανακούφιση κι εγώ και μόνο με την ιδέα αν και ξέρω ότι θα είναι επίπονη διαδικασία για κάποιο διάστημα. Είπες, όμως, κάτι πολύ σημαντικό...

'Σϊγουρα μετά από 5 χρόνια τον άνθρωπό σου τον αγαπάς, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι παύεις να αγαπάς τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό.' Αυτό αισθάνομαι εγώ ως ένα βαθμό εγώ...


glafkos,

έτσι είναι... όσο στενάχωρο κι αν είναι, δεν μπορείς να ζεις μια ζωή μέσα στο άγχος για απλά καθημερινά πράγματα.

----------


## Blue1

Δεν την βλέπω να μενει για πολύ....Αλλά αν αποφασίσεις να χωρίσεις τελικά να μην πισωγυρίσεις στη πρώτη κλαψα.

----------


## μαρκελα

Wolfcry, γειά σου κι από μένα,
το νάναι λιγάκι, λέω εγώ τώρα, ψώνιο, μην σε χαλάει! Πάντως, δείχνεις να την αγαπάς τόσο, ώστε να της επιτρέπεις
να παραφέρεται και να ξεφεύγει. Τώρα αυτό αναρωτιέμαι συμβαίνει, γιατί δεν ξέρεις τεχνικές να την περιορίζεις ή
δείχνεις μια αδύναμη συμπεριφορά απέναντί της, επειδή είσαι εκ φύσεως χαμηλών τόνων;
Ίσως με το να της βάλεις όρια και να διεκδικείς τα "θέλω" σου την κάνεις να καταλάβει ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι θέλει.

----------


## Goofy

κι εσύ έχεις μεγάλα αφτιά. είναι ανάγκη να έχεις και μεγάλο στόμα και να τα λες δημόσια αυτά? ε? προς το παρόν, αυτά! τα άλλα θα τα πω μετά! και δεν έχει λολ για σένα! :D

----------


## Chisora

Μεσα απο τις περιγραφες σου ειδα και τον εαυτο μου.:P ειναι αρκετα συνηθισμενες τετοιες συμπεριφορες ιδιως στις γυναικες.
Καταλαβαινω πως πρεπει να ειναι πανω κατω η σχεση σου αλλα τοσα χρονια και ακομα κραταει η ιδια κολωνια?παντως να εισαι σιγουρος οτι αυτη η συμπεριφορα δεν βγαινει εσκεμενα (τις περισσοτερες φορες, αλλιως μιλαμε για κ*λανθρωπο).Προφανως ειχε ασχημη παιδικη ηλικια και εχει χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση.Μηπως οταν ηταν μικρη δεν ειχε πολλες φιλες και γενικα ηταν λιγο εκτος απο παρεες κλπ?Οταν την ανεβαζεις ψυχολογικα(με καποιο θετικο σχολιο, ενα κοπλιμεντο ας πουμε η μια επιβραβευση) συνεχιζει το ιδιο τροπαρι??

----------


## colemon

Τα ιδια κριβως οαραγμα παιδα ζουσα με τη πρων 1 χορνο...δε εξειδανικευε σαν ανθρωποςσ..ξεχωριστος,οικο ενεια,τα παντα και για χαζοαγορμες με χωριζε και με εβριζε με το χειροτερο τροπο..........ειχε μια ξερη μοναδικη φιλη και αλλαζε αποψεις και γνωμεις στο αψε σβησε,ποτε δε καταλαβα τι α;νθρωπος ηταν...........ενα δραμα διχως τελος και λυτρωση!!!!και η μανα της τιποτα...ο πατερας της ειχε πεθανει απο τα 19 της και η μανα της βρηκε αλλο σε 12 χρονο μεσα..τι να λεμε!!η χειροτερη φαση της ζωησ μου που εξομολογουμε δεν εχω ξεπερασει ακομα!!!!

----------


## colemon

σορρυ για τα λαθη σημειωνω οτι η μανα της ωρηκε αλλο σε 1 χρονο

----------


## fabulous

Ακουμε μια αποψη οποτε δεν μπορει κανεις να κρινει αν οντως εχει προβλημα η οχι. Αν δεν εισαι ερωτευμενος μαζι της πια ( Δεν δεχομαι το δεν ξερω αν 8α περασω καλα μετα απο 5 χρονια σχεση) και δεν 8ες να συνεχισεις αυτην την σχεση, της εξηγεις τους λογους σου και χωριζεις. Οι αν8ρωποι αλλαζουν αν αγαπανε και οταν βλεπουν οτι χανουν καποιον η οταν ειναι πολυ αργα και τον εχουν ηδη χασει. Αν 8ες να της δωσεις μια δευτερη ευκαιρια, τοτε υπαρχουν και οι επιλογες του να πατε σε συμβουλο, ψυχολογο κτλ η να της εξηγησεις και να δεις πως 8α παει.
Ενα πραγμα που καταλαβαινω απο αυτα που ανεφερες παραπανω ειναι αυτο για το οτι οταν καποιον τον αγαπαει του στεκεται οσο δεν παει και οταν δεν τον παει ακριβως το αντι8ετο. Ειναι αναλογα τις περιπτωσεις. Δυστυχως η ευτυχως εγω ειμαι ψιχοπονιαρα αλλα υπαρχουν καποιοι αν8ρωποι που τα 8ελει ο κολος τους, οσο κακο και αν ακουγεται ( σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις φυσικα) 

φιλικα παντα.

----------


## fabulous

> Τα θετικά είναι ότι με αγαπάει, είναι αφοσιωμένη πλήρως σε μένα. Είναι άνθρωπος που θα κοιτάξει τη δουλίτσα της, το σπίτι της και το σύντροφό της. Μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να βασιστείς πάνω της και θα κάνει τα πάντα για να σε στηρίξει. Θα μου πεις όλα αυτά δεν τα βρίσκεις και αλλού? Πιθανόν ναι... σου βγάζει, πάντως, το 'εγώ είμαι εδώ για σένα' και το θεωρώ πολύ θετικό αυτό.
> 
> Τα αρνητικά, όμως, με προβληματίζουν έντονα και εκεί είναι που χρειάζεται ζύγισμα. Άλλωστε κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος και θα πρέπει ο κάθε άνθρωπος να δέχεται τον άλλον, όπως είναι... αρκεί να το αντέχει βέβαια. Μου φαίνεται πολύ ψυχοφθόρο να ζεις κάτω από την κριτική το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου.
> 
> Κάθε φορά που πάω στους γονείς μου για λίγες μέρες, κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι τι ήρεμο περιβάλλον είχα πριν την σχέση και τι χάνω τώρα. Και γιατί να μη συνεχίσω να το έχω? Αλλά ακόμα και εκεί, κάτι θα πει... π.χ. μπορεί να καθόμαστε να τρώμε... και επειδή είμαι άνετα με τους γονείς, να φάω τη μπριζολίτσα με τα χέρια :D Ε, γυρνάει και μου λέει 'έχεις πηρούνι και μαχαίρι, μην τρως με τα χέρια... έτσι μεγάλωσες στο σπίτι σου?'. Και στην ουσία θίγει και τους γονείς μου για τον τρόπο που με μεγάλωσαν.



[QUOTE=Wolfcry;332384]Τα θετικά είναι ότι με αγαπάει, είναι αφοσιωμένη πλήρως σε μένα. Είναι άνθρωπος που θα κοιτάξει τη δουλίτσα της, το σπίτι της και το σύντροφό της. Μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να βασιστείς πάνω της και θα κάνει τα πάντα για να σε στηρίξει. Θα μου πεις όλα αυτά δεν τα βρίσκεις και αλλού? Πιθανόν ναι... σου βγάζει, πάντως, το 'εγώ είμαι εδώ για σένα' και το θεωρώ πολύ θετικό αυτό.

Τα αρνητικά, όμως, με προβληματίζουν έντονα και εκεί είναι που χρειάζεται ζύγισμα. Άλλωστε κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος και θα πρέπει ο κάθε άνθρωπος να δέχεται τον άλλον, όπως είναι... αρκεί να το αντέχει βέβαια. Μου φαίνεται πολύ ψυχοφθόρο να ζεις κάτω από την κριτική το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου.


Αυτο τωρα το ειδα.. οντως λιγο περιεργη η τυπισσα..και εμενα 8α με ενοχλουσε και με ενοχλησε οταν το ειχε πει ενας πρωην μου! Αν δεν μπορεις και νιω8εις καταπιεση, φυγε..καλυτερα μονος και ψυχικα και ελευ8ερος παρα με καποιον ( με τα 8ετικα του) και σε κλουβι. 
Υ.Σ τον γυρο και την πιτσα με μαχαιροπιρουνα την τρωει? :/

----------


## Wolfcry

Συγνώμη για τις καθυστερημένες απαντήσεις... τις τελευταίες μέρες είχαμε τα εξής... την Παρασκευή πηγαίναμε ταξίδι με εκείνη και τη μαμά της. Κάποια στιγμή μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο άρχισαν να τσακώνονται και εκνευρίστηκε τόσο πολύ η κοπέλα μου που κάνει στη μητέρα της 'Κλείστο το *αμημένο το στόμα σου!' και ήταν έτοιμη να την κατεβάσει στο πρώτο parking στην Εθνική οδό (οδηγούσε η κοπέλα μου, εγώ ήμουν στη θέση του συνοδηγού). Το Σάββατο και ενώ πηγαίναμε πάλι κάπου με το αυτοκίνητο, πάλι από κάπου ξεκίνησαν και άρχισαν να τσακώνονται. Η κοπέλα μου σταματάει το αυτοκίνητο και λέει στη μαμά της 'κατέβα τώρα'. Της λέω εγώ να μην το κάνει αυτό και να συνεχίσουμε, οπότε συνεχίσαμε κανονικά. Στη συνέχεια, όμως, της έκανε τέτοιο ψυχολογικό πόλεμο που αναγκάστηκε η ίδια η μαμά της και της λέει 'σταμάτα εδώ να κατέβω, δεν αντέχω άλλο.' Και εκείνη της είπε 'πολύ ευχαρίστως' και την άφησε σε ένα ερημικό δρόμο. Κατά τα άλλα, όλο το weekend ήταν στην κόντρα μεταξύ τους (κυρίως η κοπέλα μου έκρινε αρνητικά και έκανε παρατηρήσεις στη μαμά της). Σε μένα φερόταν πολύ καλά και υποθέτω το έκανε επειδή με είδε απόμακρο και προβληματισμένο.

Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι το εξής... πείτε ότι σε μένα μετά από κουβέντα κλπ φέρεται τελικά τις περισσότερες φορές πιο ήρεμα ίσως για να μη με χάσει κλπ... δε γίνεται όμως να μη σέβεται και τους γύρω της... είτε πρόκειται για συγγενείς είτε για φίλους και γνωστούς είτε ακόμα και άγνωστους....

----------


## Wolfcry

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Επανέρχομαι με νέα σημαντικά δεδομένα.

Πριν 1,5 μήνα περίπου της έκανα μια μικρή κουβέντα σχετικά με το τι με προβληματίζει. Της είπα πάνω κάτω τα εξής:

- Με προβληματίζει πολύ το ότι τσακώνεται συχνά και πολύ άσχημα με τη μαμά της. Ότι δε γίνεται να τη βρίζει τόσο άσχημα και να την κατεβάζει από το αυτοκίνητο (το έχει κάνει αρκετές φορές). Της είχα πει παλιότερα που είχε έρθει η αστυνομία λόγω τσακωμού ανάμεσά τους, ότι δεν μπορώ να ζω τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Και της εξήγησα πως το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει έρθει πάλι από τότε η αστυνομία, δε σημαίνει ότι δε συνεχίζουμε να ζούμε τέτοιες καταστάσεις.
- Δε μου αρέσει όταν ρωτάει τους δικούς μου με... ανακριτικό ύφος 'τι τα κάνατε τόσα χρόνια τα λεφτά σας? ή σχολιάζει 'λέτε δεν έχετε λεφτά αλλά μέσα στο σπίτι σας όλο συσκευές νέας τεχνολογίας έχετε' και πετάει μπηχτές. Και ότι γενικώς ανακατεύεται πολύ στα της οικογένειάς μου.
- Δεν προσέχει τους τρόπους της... για παράδειγμα βγήκαμε με κάτι συναδέλφους και μιλούσε και έβριζε άσχημα λες και τους γνώριζε χρόνια.

Το μόνο το οποίο παραδέχτηκε ήταν οι τσακωμοί με τη μαμά της και αυτό πρέπει πράγματι να το αλλάξει. Για τα άλλα είπε αρχικά ότι είδε τη μάνα μου αγχωμένη και γι' αυτό το λόγο τη ρώτησε, ενώ για τους συνάδελφους είπε ότι αν έκανε άσχημη εντύπωση, δε θα μας ξανακαλούσαν μετά από καιρό για φαϊ όπως είχε γίνει.

Δε συνέχισα τη κουβέντα αλλά της είπα ότι σκέφτομαι να χωρίσουμε. Της είπα ότι δεν ξέρω καν αν θέλω να προσπαθήσουμε. Εκείνη έβαλε τα κλάματα και είπε να μην τελειώσουμε έτσι. Να της δώσω ένα μήνα και θα δω ότι θα αλλάξουν τα πράγματα. Είπε, επίσης, ότι αν με χάσει θα σκοτωθεί. Της είπα ότι αποκλείεται να το κάνει αν σέβεται τον εαυτό της. Και μετά από λίγα λεπτά μου είπε πως δεν εννοούσε κυριολεκτικά ότι θα σκοτωθεί αλλά θα καταρρακωθεί διότι, όπως είπε, δεν είναι καμία τρελή. Της είπα ότι κι εγώ θα καταρρακωθώ αλλά θα συνέλθω. Επίσης, δυο μέρες μετά μου πρότεινε να πάρω μια βδομάδα άδεια να πάω στη μάνα μου να ηρεμήσω.

Εκείνη από τότε μου άφησε λίγο χώρο και, επίσης, με τη μαμά της δεν υπήρχε ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση. Μάλλον, επικοινωνούσε μαζί της όταν έλειπα. Εγώ, όμως, εξακολουθούσα να αισθάνομαι χάλια. Αποτέλεσμα? Μια βδομάδα μετά (αρχές Μαϊου), βγήκε για ψώνια οπότε βρήκα ευκαιρία και ετοίμασα κάποια πράγματά μου, έγραψα ένα γράμμα και γύρισα στο παλιό μου σπίτι. Της έγραφα ότι δε χωρίζουμε απλά θέλω να διεκδικήσω να βρω το χαμόγελό μου, να μείνω λίγο μόνος, όπως άλλωστε πρότεινε και η ίδια! Άσχημη κίνηση αρκετά, ιδιαίτερα μετά από τόσα χρόνια σχέσης. Ειλικρινά, όμως, δεν άντεχα... αισθανόμουν τόσο καταπατημένος και... μηδενισμένος που ένιωθα ότι θα πάθω τίποτα. Επίσης, δεν μπορούσα να της το πω από κοντά... με πονούσε και μόνο η ιδέα της εικόνας που θα αντίκρυζα. Με πονάει πολύ να τη βλέπω να στενοχωριέται.

Πάντως τις πρώτες μέρες μετά τη φυγή μου ήμουν πολύ εκνευρισμένος και θεωρούσα ότι πήρα τη σωστή απόφαση. Συναντήθηκα με καλούς φίλους και τους είπα κάποια πράγματα. Έμειναν με ανοιχτό το στόμα, δε γνώριζαν τόσα χρόνια, δεν είχα πει κάτι. Κάποιοι μου έλεγαν να σηκωθώ να φύγω. Άλλοι μου είπαν ότι είναι τραβηγμένα αλλά σημασία έχει να κάνω ό,τι νιώθω εγώ και αν θέλω, να γυρίσω. Από κάποια στιγμή και μετά αισθάνθηκα άσχημα που τα έλεγα, ήταν σαν να την εξέθετα. Σαν να εξέθετα τη δική μου επιλογή. Απλά τις πρώτες μέρες αισθανόμουν ότι ήθελα μια επιβεβαίωση... ότι είναι λογικά όλα αυτά που σκέφτομαι και ότι δεν είμαι υπερβολικός. Οπότε σιγά σιγά το έκοψα...

Οσο περνούσε ο καιρός, όμως, άρχισα να ξεχνάω τα αρνητικά, τους λόγους για τους οποίους έφυγα και άρχισε να μου λείπει πιο έντονα. Σκεφτόμουν τις καλές στιγμές μας, κοιτούσα τις φωτογραφίες μας. Συχνά έλεγα να γυρίσω σπίτι να την αγκαλιάσω, να τις δείξω ότι όλα είναι καλά. Πάντα, όμως, κάτι με κρατούσε. Δεν ένιωθα τη σιγουριά ότι θα πάνε όλα καλά.

Εχτές (5 Ιουνίου) με πήρε το απόγευμα τηλέφωνο. Για κάτι μου την έλεγε πάλι, δε θυμάμαι για τι. Νομίζω για κάτι άσχετο.. είχε πει να της πάω κάτι χαρτιά την Παρασκευή και δεν της τα πήγα. Με εκνεύρισε σε χρόνο 10 δευτερολέπτων και μου θύμισε έναν από τους λόγους που απομακρύνθηκα. Σήμερα θα βρεθούμε πάλι. Ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... πολλές φορές νιώθω φοβερές ενοχές ότι δεν προσπάθησα αρκετά, να θέσω κάποια όρια, να δω αν θα αλλάξει, να της δώσω ευκαιρία. Άλλες φορές αισθάνομαι ότι καλά έκανα... είναι τόσα τα περιστατικά που με άγχωναν σε καθημερινή βάση που δεν ξέρω αν θα άλλαζε τελικά. Άλλωστε κάποιες φορές παλιότερα της είχα πει για τους τρόπους της... και πάντα περνούσε στην 'αντεπίθεση' κάνοντας παράπονα για τη δική μου συμπεριφορά. Σαν να ήμουν εγώ η αιτία που φερόταν εκείνη έτσι ή έλεγε 'μη μιλάς εσύ για τρόπους που κάνεις αυτό κι αυτό'. Και σκέφτομαι, ότι στην ουσία σχεδόν από την αρχή της σχέσης μας έδειχνε στοιχεία περίεργα... όπως όταν ερχόταν ο αδερφός μου στο σπίτι μου και εκείνη έκλεινε τις πόρτες με δύναμη σαν να ήθελε να του δείξει ότι είναι ανεπιθύμητος στο σπίτι του, στο σπίτι που μεγάλωσε. Ή ότι είχε βάλει κάποια ρούχα της μάνας σε σακούλες και τα παραμέρισε από τις ντουλάπες για να βάλει δικά της.

Εκείνη δηλώνει διατεθειμένη να κάνει τα πάντα για να σώσει τη σχέση μας και το εκτιμώ πολύ αυτό. Εγώ δεν ξέρω αν το θέλω, όμως. Μετά από 5,5 χρόνια σχέσης, δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι θα πάνε όλα καλά. Και αν σκεφτώ και πιο μελλοντικά... πώς θα μπορούσαμε να μεγαλώσουμε παιδιά με τόσα νεύρα? Αυτά δε φταίνε σε κάτι...

Ένα σημαντικό ζήτημα είναι κι εγώ ο ίδιος... γιατί καθόμουν... γιατί άφησα να περάσεις τόσος καιρός. Σήμερα μου είπε το εξής στο τηλέφωνο και μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση. Πίστευε ότι κάποια στιγμή θα εκδηλωνόμουν περίεργα είτε όσον αφορά τη σχέση μας είτε άλλα θέματα. Δεν πίστευε, όμως, ότι θα έφτανα σε αυτό το σημείο. Είπε ότι πολλές φορές κατά τη διάρκεια της σχέσης μας προσπαθούσε να με φέρει επίτηδες στα άκρα για να εκδηλωθώ, π.χ. στα επαγγελματικά μου (για παράδειγμα να ζητήσω χρωστούμενα λεφτά) και άλλα θέματα. Είναι δυνατόν ο άνθρωπός σου να θέλει να σε φέρει στα άκρα? Είναι ο μόνος άνθρωπος που με έχει κάνει να φωνάξω και να πετάω καρέκλες μέσα στο σπίτι. Και θεώρησε ότι εγώ φταίω, που δεν μπορούσα να διαχειριστώ τον εαυτό μου. Δε σκέφτεται ότι η ίδια με έφτασε ως εκεί...

Μπορώ να σας πω πάρα πολλά ακόμα... μπορείτε να ρωτήσετε κι εσείς ό,τι θέλετε.
Οποιεσδήποτε απόψεις, συμβουλές ή ό,τι άλλο, είναι καλοδεχούμενα :)

----------


## RainAndWind

Εγώ την ψιλογουστάρω. Πρώτον, όταν της τα πρήζει η μάνα της, γιατί να παριστάνει την αγιούσα και να μην την αδειάζει κανονικά? Μπράβο της που δεν πιστεύει σε βλακείες για ψεύτικες ευγένειες. Επίσης, γιατί να παριστάνει στους συναδέλφους σου ότι είναι κάτι που δεν είναι? Ή μήπως η συμπεριφορά αλλάζει κατά τις δικές σου προτιμήσεις και συναναστροφές? Άρααα? Καλά κάνει και είναι ο εαυτός της, το ότι είναι συνάδελφοί σου δε σημαίνει πως πρέπει να φορέσει προσωπείο για να τους εντυπωσιάσει. Τον εντυπωσιασμό εξάλλου φαίνεται να τον θες εσύ για το περιβάλλον σου (να κάνει η κοπέλα μου "καλή εντύπωση" στον κύκλο μου, άρα να είναι καλό κορίτσι) Με λίγα λόγια θες να τη διαπλάσεις σε έναν τελείως διαφορετικό άνθρωπο απ' ό,τι είναι και ξεψειρίζεις κάθε της συμπεριφορά. Αφού σου ξινίζει φύγε και πήγαινε σε κάποια που να μην το κάνει, γιατί το παίζεις θύμα, ενώ σου αρέσει κατά βάθος. Τύπου έγραψες "μου αρέσει που είναι αφοσιωμένη σε μένα" Αφού σου αρέσει πως κάνεις θέμα την εξάρτησή της αλλού? Όταν εσύ δεν ξέρεις αν ακριβώς τα ελαττώματά της σου κρυφογουστάρουν, ενώ σε εκνευρίζουν, τότε θεωρώ βέβαιο πως τα μηνύματα που της δίνεις είναι εξίσου συγκεχυμένα, μη καθαρά μηνύματα και μη δικές της καθαρές συμπεριφορές. Και αν είναι αυτή σκληρή τότε εσύ που προσπαθείς να τη σμιλέψεις κατάλληλα, τι είσαι? Κι αφού είχατε απομακρυνθεί και βλέπεις πως κάτι σε ξανατραβάει κοντά της, δεν είναι εύκολο να επεξεργαστείς τη δική σου στάση που μπορεί να χωράει κάτω από ένα τίτλο όπως τράβα με κι ας κλαίω?

----------


## Wolfcry

Συμφωνώ ότι σε πολλά έχει δίκιο. Εγώ είμαι αντίθετος σε κάποια από αυτά με τον τρόπο της. Για παράδειγμα, ναι, να πει στη μαμά της διάφορα. Όχι, όμως, κουβέντες του στυλ 'ούτε στον τάφο σου δε θα με δεις' ή 'μωρή *αλακισμένη' ή 'κλείσε το *αμημένο το στόμα σου' και τέτοια. Και αυτά σε καθημερινή βάση.

Για τους συναδέλφους δεν είπα να φορέσει προσωπείο να τους εντυπωσιάσει. Να έχει κάποιο μέτρο μόνο. Δεν μπορείς να πετάς λέξεις όπως '*ουτάνα, *αλάκας΄ κλπ συνέχεια στο τραπέζι. Οι άλλοι δεν είναι κολλητοί της ούτε καν δικοί μου.

Εγώ το θεωρώ πολύ θετικό το γεγονός ότι είναι αυτή που βλέπεις. Οπότε είναι επιλογή του άλλου αν θέλει να έχει επαφές μαζί της και τι είδους επαφές. Αυτό το εκτιμώ. Από εκεί και πέρα, θα έλεγα ότι περισσότερο εκείνη προσπαθεί να αλλάξει εμένα παρά εγώ εκείνη. Κι αυτό γιατί είναι απόλυτη και θέλει στα πάντα να λειτουργώ σαν να ήταν εκείνη.

----------


## RainAndWind

Εξήγησέ της ότι έχετε ένα τάδε περιθώριο να το φτιάξετε, γιατί δεν σκοπεύεις να φας τα σκώτια σου με μια σχέση που έχει θέματα. Αν δε φτιάξουνε τα πράγματα, κι αυτό πάει και για τις δύο μεριές, γιατί στη μέση πρέπει να συναντηθείτε, όχι να κάνει ΕΝΑΣ όλη τη διαδρομή, ευχαρίστησε για τις όποιες καλές στιγμές, κράτα τις άσχημες ως μαθήματα και προχώρα. Έγραψες πως σε πολλά έχει δίκιο. Και συ ξέρεις πως σε πολλά έχεις και συ. Όμως αν τα δίκια σας είναι τέτοια που σας χωρίζουν, τι να το κάνεις? Μήπως σας ενώνουν τ'άδικα?
Σεξ κάνετε μετά τους τσακωμούς? λολ, όχι πες, έχει σημασία. Μπορεί αυτά τα τρικούβερτα να είναι τρόπος εξιταρίσματος απλά καμουφλαρισμένος.

----------


## marian_m

Τις πιο πολλές φορές που ξαναγυρνάμε σε μια σχέση που δεν μας κάνει καλό είναι γιατί δεν αντέχουμε τον πόνο που συνοδεύει το χωρισμό. Ακόμη κι αν ήταν δική μας απόφαση, είναι λογικό να αισθανόμαστε νοσταλγία για κάποιες καλές στιγμές, που όμως δεν ήταν αρκετές ώστε να μας κρατήσουν στη σχέση. Συχνά συγχέουμε αυτόν τον πόνο της απώλειας, τον φόβο για το τι μας περιμένει από δω και πέρα, με την αγάπη για το άτομο που αφήσαμε. Και σε μια στιγμή που νιώθουμε ευάλωτοι ξαναγυρνάμε.
Μεγάλο λάθος και παρανόηση.
Όταν σε μία σχέση τα προβλήματα είναι περισσότερα από τις καλές στιγμές ή πιο απλά, όταν όντας σε μια σχέση σκεφτόμαστε συχνά τον χωρισμό, η σχέση έχει τελειώσει. Όταν πιστεύουμε ότι τα πράγματα θα φτιάξουν όταν ο άλλος αλλάξει και γίνει στα μέτρα μας, τότε απλά θέλουμε κάποιον άλλον και όχι αυτόν που έχουμε δίπλα μας. Ο άλλος δεν αλλάζει επειδή το θέλουμε εμείς!
Και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος.
Πολλοί άνθρωποι παρόλ' αυτά, συνεχίζουν να ζουν μέσα σε τελειωμένες σχέσεις και γάμους, γιατί διστάζουν να πάνε παραπέρα. Και υποφέρουν χρόνια, σιωπηλά ή λιγότερο σιωπηλά. Αξίζει τον κόπο να χάνεις την ευκαιρία να ζήσεις καλύτερα, να είσαι πιο ήρεμος και ευτυχισμένος, από παροδικό φόβο και δειλία?
Δική σου είναι η απόφαση wolfcry, δική σου και η ζωή.

----------


## Remedy

> Τις πιο πολλές φορές που ξαναγυρνάμε σε μια σχέση που δεν μας κάνει καλό είναι γιατί δεν αντέχουμε τον πόνο που συνοδεύει το χωρισμό. Ακόμη κι αν ήταν δική μας απόφαση, είναι λογικό να αισθανόμαστε νοσταλγία για κάποιες καλές στιγμές, που όμως δεν ήταν αρκετές ώστε να μας κρατήσουν στη σχέση. Συχνά συγχέουμε αυτόν τον πόνο της απώλειας, τον φόβο για το τι μας περιμένει από δω και πέρα, με την αγάπη για το άτομο που αφήσαμε. Και σε μια στιγμή που νιώθουμε ευάλωτοι ξαναγυρνάμε.
> Μεγάλο λάθος και παρανόηση.
> Όταν σε μία σχέση τα προβλήματα είναι περισσότερα από τις καλές στιγμές ή πιο απλά, όταν όντας σε μια σχέση σκεφτόμαστε συχνά τον χωρισμό, η σχέση έχει τελειώσει. Όταν πιστεύουμε ότι τα πράγματα θα φτιάξουν όταν ο άλλος αλλάξει και γίνει στα μέτρα μας, τότε απλά θέλουμε κάποιον άλλον και όχι αυτόν που έχουμε δίπλα μας. Ο άλλος δεν αλλάζει επειδή το θέλουμε εμείς!
> Και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος.
> Πολλοί άνθρωποι παρόλ' αυτά, συνεχίζουν να ζουν μέσα σε τελειωμένες σχέσεις και γάμους, γιατί διστάζουν να πάνε παραπέρα. Και υποφέρουν χρόνια, σιωπηλά ή λιγότερο σιωπηλά. Αξίζει τον κόπο να χάνεις την ευκαιρία να ζήσεις καλύτερα, να είσαι πιο ήρεμος και ευτυχισμένος, από παροδικό φόβο και δειλία?
> Δική σου είναι η απόφαση wolfcry, δική σου και η ζωή.



ποσο συμφωνω με την κοπελια ...
να ξαναματαπω επισης, οτι αν καποιος εχει στοιχεια συμπεριφορας που μας χαλανε σημαντικα, εχει σημασια μονο για τον γιατρο του και οχι για εμας να ξεκαθαρισουμε αν οφειλονται σε διαταραχη η σε μαλακια.
*για μας εχει σημασια το να αποφασισουμε αν μας κανει η οχι κι αν δεν μας κανει, να απομακρυνθουμε.*
αντιθετως με οτι πολλοι βαυκαλιζονται, οι ανθρωποι δεν αλλαζουν εφ ολης της υλης.
η κατινα δεν θα γινει ποτε κυρια, η μυθομανης οπως λεει για τον κωτσο ,δρακους, θα πει και για τον μητσο, ο συκοφαντης, οπως συκοφαντησε εσενα στον μητσο, θα συκοφαντησει και τον μητσο σε σενα, η καυγατζου και η σπασαρχιδω θα σπανε αρχιδια με καθε ευκαιρια....

αυτα, χονδροειδως.
στα πιο ψιλα γραμματα, που ειναι το κατα ποσον λειτουργει η χημεια μας με καποιον ανθρωπο, περναμε ΚΑΛΑ , δεν σπαζομαστε μαζι του, κανουμε καλο σεξ (απαραιτητως),δεν βαριομαστε, θαυμαζουμε την προσωπικοτητα του (απαραιτητο κι αυτο), μπορει ο αλλος να ειναι ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ για πολλους αλλους, αλλα οχι για εμας. ε δεν ταιριαζουμε με ολο τον κοσμο,πως να γινει τωρα.
οταν δεν ταιριαζουμε, φευγουμε, δεν γκρινιαζουμε ....

----------


## Tasos75

Φίλε μπαίνεις στο τριπάκι των αναμνήσεων, έτσι την πατάμε όλοι. Λίγο καιρό μετά το χωρισμό που επέλεξες αρχίζεις να σκέφτεσαι μόνο τις καλές στιγμές που είχες με τον άλλο και οι άσχημες φαίνονται 
τελείως ξεθωριασμένες. Αρχίζουν τα ερωτηματικά, μήπως έκρινες λάθος κτλ.... Πες μου όμως ένα, μόλις την ακούσεις να σε κράζει από το τηλέφωνο για τον κανένα λόγο, νιώθεις ή όχι 100% δικαιωμένος από την επιλογή σου;

Οι άνθρωποι δεν αλλάζουν, ελπιζω να μη σε στεναχωρώ αλλά γνώμη μου είναι να την κάνεις καλπάζοντας. Και πίστεψέ με, μόλις μπεις σε μια καινούργια ισορροπημένη σχέση με μια κοπέλα 
που αγαπάς, θα σου φύγουν και οι τύψεις και οι ενοχές και τα πάντα.

Και ένα τελευταίο, για ότι αισθανόσουν, αισθάνεσαι και σκέφτεσαι (άγχος, ενοχές τύψεις κτλ) δεν ευθύνεται η κοπέλα σου. Απλά για να στεριώσει μία σχέση θέλεις τρία στοιχεία,
να υπάρχει κατανόηση και από τις δύο μεριές, να υπάρχει το ερωτικό και το στοιχείο του θαυμασμού και τέλος αγγλιστί θα πρέπει να ισχυεί αυτό που λένε coming from the same page.

Ε το τελευταίο φαίνεται ότι δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωσή σας οπότε πάει περίπατο και ο έρωτας και ο θαυμασμός και η κατανόηση εξαντλείται απο μια φάση και μετά.

----------


## Wolfcry

*RainAndWind*, έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που λες. Όσον αφορά το σεξ μετά από τσακωμό, σπάνια γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο.


*marian_m*, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Ένα μήνα μετά τη φυγή μου (και παρόλο που δεν έχουμε χωρίσει αλλά, ακόμα τουλάχιστον, έχω την επιλογή να γυρίσω άνετα) μου λείπει όλο και περισσότερο ενώ σκέφτομαι κυρίως τις καλές στιγμές. Και, πράγματι, έχω αρχίσει και νιώθω πιο ευάλωτος και ότι μπορεί να γυρίσω πιο εύκολα. Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι για πολύ μεγάλο διάστημα κατά τη διάρκεια της σχέσης σκεφτόμουν το χωρισμό και σίγουρα δεν είναι καλό αυτό. Από την πλευρά μου, δεν έθεσα όρια αλλά γενικώς ήμουν και της άποψης ότι πρέπει να αφήνω τον άλλον να ενεργεί σαν να είναι ο εαυτός του, να μην τον καταπιέζω να ενεργεί σαν να είναι κάποιος άλλος. Εννοείται κάποιες (λίγες μόνο) φορές μίλησα για πράγματα που με ενοχλούσαν αλλά κατά βάση θέλω ο άλλος να πράττει και να νιώθει ο εαυτός του μέσα στη σχέση, να μην καταπιέζεται. Και πράγματι, εκείνη ήταν πάντα ο εαυτός της. Και σκεφτόμουν και αυτό που έγραψες στο τέλος... για αρκετό καιρό υπέφερα σιωπηλά. Είμαι από τη φύση πολύ χαμογελαστός και οι δικοί μου μου έλεγαν ότι για πρώτη φορά το χαμόγελό μου είναι μελαγχολικό. Κάποιοι φίλοι μου, μου έλεγαν ότι δεν είμαι ο ίδιος. Και, επίσης, σκεφτόμουν, επιλέγω να είμαι με την κοπέλα αυτή για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου με το φόβο ότι μπορεί να υποφέρω ή απομακρύνομαι όσο πιο άμεσα γίνεται, πονάω πολύ για ένα διάστημα και μετά ρυθμίζω διαφορετικά τη ζωή μου?


*Remedy*, αυτό πιστεύω κι εγώ, δεν αλλάζει εύκολα ο άνθρωπος. Έχω κι εγώ πολύ αρνητικά στοιχεία όπως ότι είμαι αναβλητικός ή αναποφάσιστος (καλή ώρα τώρα). Και μου το τόνιζε συχνά και η ίδια. Και βλέπω ότι ενώ το καταλαβαίνω και προσπαθώ να το αλλάξω, το καταφέρνω ως ένα βαθμό μόνο. Και μια και έθεσες κάποια πραγματάκια, θα σου πω για μένα τι συμβαίνει σε κάθε ένα από αυτά...

- Περνάω καλά κάποιες φορές δεν μπορώ να πω.
- Σπάζομαι πολλές φορές με διάφορα θέματα όπως έχω αναφέρει και στο θέμα.
- Το σεξ είναι απλά ικανοποιητικό και λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά είναι η αλήθεια, έτσι νιώθω. Δεν έχω τη σούπερ διάθεση.
- Δε βαριέμαι ποτέ μαζί της, ποτέ δε βαρέθηκα τη ρουτίνα και την καθημερινότητα μαζί της και αυτό είναι καλό. Ίσα ίσα.
- Τη θαυμάζω για κάποια πράγματα, δε τη θαυμάζω για άλλα. Και επειδή το θεωρώ πολύ βασικό κι αυτό, δυστυχώς κάποιες φορές δε νιώθω ότι έχω δίπλα μου έναν άνθρωπο που ο ίδιος θαυμάζω.
- Για αρκετούς, δυστυχώς, δεν είναι μια χαρά και με στεναχωρεί αυτό. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι λόγω της συμπεριφοράς της, δε μου φαίνεται παράλογο. Ελάχιστοι μόνο μου έχουν πει τα καλύτερα. Απλά, έχοντας ζήσει τόσο πολύ μαζί της, θεωρώ απλά ότι είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερος και δύσκολος άνθρωπος (το παραδέχεται και η ίδια) και δεν είναι κακιά, όπως ίσως φαίνεται σε μερικούς. Εγώ που τη ζω διακρίνω θετικά στοιχεία που άλλοι δεν τα βλέπουν εύκολα. Θέλω, όμως, να σέβονται την επιλογή μου όπως θέλω και η ίδια να σέβεται τους άλλους και εμένα.

Γκρινιάζω κι εγώ πολύ, το ξέρω... αλλά περνάω δύσκολα εδώ και καιρό, θα τη βγάλω την άκρη όμως :)


*Tasos75*, μου είχες ξαναγράψει παλιότερα και μου είχε κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση η απάντησή σου (και της anonymous1 επίσης για τους ίδιους λόγους). Είχες πέσει μέσα σε όλα, παρόλο που μου είχες πει ότι η δική σου κατάσταση δεν ήταν τόσο προχωρημένη. Εγώ είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να λέω ψέματα για να πάω γυμναστήριο επειδή συνέχεια με έκραζε ότι θα καώ με τον αθλητισμό. Έβαζα τα χέρια στις τσέπες στο σπίτι και τα έβγαζα για να μη μου την πει και διάφορα άλλα. Εδώ και 1,5 μήνα μου λείπει πολύ αλλά δε σου κρύβω ότι έχω ηρεμήσει από απλά καθημερινά πράγματα. Κάνω το πρόγραμμά μου χωρίς να με κρίνει κανείς. Πλέον, όμως, τα ερωτηματικά έχουν αρχίσει να περιστρέφονται συνεχώς στο κεφάλι μου... έκανα καλά? Αν φύγω οριστικά μήπως θα κάνω ένα μεγάλο σφάλμα και το μετανιώσω? Μήπως δεν προσπαθώ αρκετά ενώ θα έπρεπε? Δε θα έπρεπε να της δώσω κι άλλη ευκαιρία? Μήπως τώρα που ηρέμησα, είναι και πιο εύκολο να την αντιμετωπίσω και να μιλήσω μαζί της να βρούμε μία άκρη?

Όταν, όμως, την άκουσα προχτές στο τηλέφωνο να με κράζει για κάτι χαρτιά που δεν της πήγα σκέφτηκα 'Πάλι τα ίδια ρε γαμώτο?'. Μέσα σε διάστημα 10 δευτερολέπτων μου διέλυσε την ψυχολογία όπως μου έκανε πολύ συχνά κατά τη διάρκεια της σχέσης (ακόμα και από το τηλέφωνο πολλές φορές). Έχει περάσει ένας μήνας και είχα ηρεμήσει αλλά με το που μου την είπε, ήταν λες και πάτησε ένα κουμπάκι και μου ενεργοποίησε πάλι τα ίδια αρνητικά συναισθήματα και να μου διαταράσσει την ηρεμία. Σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα. Και, μάλιστα, προχτές επειδή τύχαινε να είμαι κοντά στο σπίτι που μέναμε, σκεφτόμουν να πάω να τη δω... όταν μου μίλησε έτσι απλά είπα 'δεν είναι δυνατόν' και το βράδυ γύρισα σπίτι μου.

Και σκέφτομαι κι αυτό που γράφεις... γιατί να μην είμαι σε μία σχέση στην οποία δε θα αγχώνομαι για το παραμικρό? Δε θα αγχώνομαι για το πώς θα μου μιλήσει εμένα, για το πώς θα μιλήσει σε άλλους, για το αν θα σχολιάσει αρνητικά και δυνατά άλλους ανθρώπους στο περίγυρο, για το ότι δε θα μιλήσει με αγένεια σε ένα καταστηματάρχη για να ρίξει την τιμή σε ένα προϊόν, για το ότι δε θα βρίσει κάποιον οδηγό στο δρόμο ή ακόμα και πεζό την ώρα που η ίδια οδηγεί και πολλά άλλα μικροπράγματα. Για την κατανόηση που λες, πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει... διότι και εχτές της είπα αρκετά πράγματα και ενώ φάνηκε να θέλει να δείξει κατανόηση, ταυτόχρονα τα δικαιολογούσε ή έριχνε έμμεσα ευθύνες σε μένα για τη συμπεριφορά τη δική της. Μου έλεγε ότι έχω απόλυτο δίκιο αλλά μετά έλεγε τόσα άλλα για να με αντικρούσει, που ήταν λες και δεν το πίστευε. Για το ερωτικό στοιχείο και το θαυμασμό, έγραψα λίγο πιο πάνω.


Υ.Γ.1 Ξέρω ότι το θέμα έχει ξεφύγει αφού άλλα ήθελα να μάθω αρχικά και κατέληξα αλλού. Απλά εξελίχθηκε έτσι και η σχέση και θεώρησα λογικό να το συνεχίσω εδώ. Θα μας πει και κάποιος moderator αν είναι να γίνουν ξεχωριστά θέματα αλλά με κάποιο τρόπο συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους.
Υ.Γ.2 Επίσης, εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα που ασχολείστε και βοηθάτε όσο μπορείτε με τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μάλλον είναι άτομο που γουστάρει την ένταση, ή τουλάχιστον δεν την ενοχλεί, ενώ εσένα σε φθείρει και σε κάνει να μαζεύεσαι. Απ΄όσα έχεις γράψει αυτό μου έμεινε ως ρεζουμέ.
Τώρα, για να γίνετε άτομα της ίδιας έντασης, χλωμό. Ή αυτή θα έπρεπε να γίνει χαμηλής τάσης, ζόρικο, ή εσύ υψηλής, καραχλωμό. Νομίζω πως διαπραγματεύεσαι ένα χωρισμό εδώ μέσα, για να τον μεταφέρεις και στην πραγματικότητά σου, γιατί εκεί διάφορα βλακοσυναισθηματικά σε σταματάνε.

----------


## anonymous_1

Θα γράψω αυτό που πάντα λέω σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και που μου τα είπε κάποιος πρόσφατα κ σε μένα. Wolfcry δεν πιστεύεις ότι αξίζεις κάτι καλύτερο; Μία ήσυχη καθημερινότητα με έναν άνθρωπο που δε σε κρίνει σε κάθε σου κίνηση; 
Το να στέκεσαι με ένα αντίστοιχο άτομο σε κάνει ακόμα πιο αναβλητικό και αναποφάσιστο γιατί αυτό που κάνουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι είναι η συνεχής κριτική, ο συνεχής ψυχολογικός πόλεμος που ψυχολογικά τελικά σε κάνουν ράκος. Τελικά γίνεσαι αυτό που σε κατηγορούν ένας άνθρωπος αδύναμος να αντιδράσεις γιατί συνηθίζεις αυτή τη συμπεριφορά, εθίζεσαι, ξεχνάς πως είναι να σου φέρονται κανονικά. 
Ευτυχώς οι άνθρωποι Wolfcry δεν είναι όλοι έτσι, Η ζωή είναι εύκολη αν επιλέξεις να ζήσεις με κάποιον μια ήρεμη καθημερινότητα, μία καθημερινότητα που δε θα σε προκαλεί άγχος κ διαρκή θυμό. Πολλά εγχειρίδια ψυχολογίας σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις λένε ΦΥΓΕ ΜΑΚΡΥΑ αλλά εσύ δε μπορείς γιατί όσο μένεις τόσο χαμηλότερη αυτοεκτίμηση έχεις, τόσο κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου , τόσο πιστεύεις ότι δε θα βρεις κάτι άλλο καλύτερο στη ζωή σου.
Όταν φύγεις η αδυναμία χαρακτήρα σου που έγινε από την παραμονή σου σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις θα σε κάνει να αμφιβάλλεις για την απόφαση σου, δε θα θυμάσαι καν τι σε εκνεύριζε γιατί πολλά τα θεωρείς φυσιολογικά υποσυνειδητα και θα θέλεις πάλι να επιστρέψεις αλλά δε θα μάθεις ποτέ ότι η απλή καθημερινή ρουτίνα χωρίς αυτό τον υπόγειο ψυχολογικό πόλεμο είναι πολύ καλύτερη από τα παιχνιδάκια μυαλού κ χειραγώγησης τέτοιων ανθρώπων.

----------


## Wolfcry

*RainAndWind*, δε θα έλεγα ότι γουστάρει την ένταση αλλά σίγουρα δεν την ενοχλεί. Είναι κάτι συνηθισμένο για εκείνη και δεν προβληματίζεται ιδιαίτερα ούτε κάθεται να σκάσει. Σε αντίθεση με εμένα βέβαια που, πολύ σωστά είπες, με φθείρει. Ίδιας έντασης αποκλείεται να γίνουμε. Αποκλείεται εκείνη να γίνει τόσο ήρεμη σαν και εμένα (και δεν υπάρχει και λόγος άλλωστε) αλλά ούτε κι εγώ μπορώ να γίνω σαν εκείνη.

*anonymous_1*, αρκετές φορές σκέφτομαι ότι μου ταιριάζει κάτι διαφορετικό, κάτι πιο ήρεμο. Και σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως και σε εκείνη θα ταίριαζε κάτι διαφορετικό από εμένα. Δε σου κρύβω ότι ορισμένες φορές σκέφτομαι ότι αν μελλοντικά είμαι με μία κοπέλα, που δε θα με κρίνει για καθετί και θα μου φέρεται ωραία, παίζει και να με πιάνει μεγάλη συγκίνηση κατά στιγμές, τόσο πολύ! Για κάτι που υποτίθεται πρέπει να είναι δεδομένο. Όμως έχω πάθει αυτό που έγραψες... έχω πάθει ως ένα βαθμό ανοσία σε αυτή τη συμπεριφορά και έχω ξεχάσει πώς είναι να μου φέρονται κανονικά! Μου λένε καμιά φορά περιστατικά που μου είπε κάτι επιθετικά (π.χ. 'πώς τρως έτσι?' ή 'πώς την έκανες τη μπλούζα σου? θα με πεθάνεις' ή 'πάρε τηλέφωνο το θείο σου και πες του το και το...' με ύφος διαταγής) και πολλά από αυτά δεν τα θυμάμαι καν, επειδή είναι πράγματα της καθημερινότητάς μου.

Δεν ξέρω αν κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου αλλά σίγουρα έχω συχνά ενοχές μήπως δεν έχω προσπαθήσει να την κάνω να αλλάξει ως ένα βαθμό.

Και ήδη έχω αμφιβολίες για την απόφασή μου να φύγω ξαφνικά από το σπίτι και, πράγματι, μέρα με τη μέρα ξεχνάω το τι με εκνεύριζε. Συναντηθήκαμε πριν λίγο καιρό και με ρωτούσε και δεν ήξερα τι να της πω... οπότε έβγαλε το συμπέρασμα ότι εγώ έχω το θέμα και να το κοιτάξω με τον εαυτό μου. Άλλωστε πάντα είχε και έχει ένα μοναδικό τρόπο να παρουσιάζει το καθετί απόλυτα λογικό και να μου αναιρεί ότι με ενοχλεί, με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθω ότι φταίω κιόλας ή ότι είμαι υπερβολικός.

Επίσης, συνήθιζε να μου κάνει ψυχολογικό πόλεμο (τον υπόγειο που είπες) σε πολλά πράγματα για να καταφέρει να κάνω αυτό που θέλει ή θεωρεί η ίδια σωστό. Για παράδειγμα, προκειμένου να πιέσω να μου δώσουν χρωστούμενα λεφτά, χρησιμοποιούσε διάφορες μεθόδους. Προσπαθούσε να με τσιτώσει λέγοντας μου στα ίσια ότι με περνάνε για *αλάκα και διάφορα άλλα κι εγώ πήγαινα έτοιμος να τσακωθώ. Ή όταν της είπα ότι θέλω να αγοράσω μοτοσυκλέτα, τις περισσότερες φορές μου έλεγε εκνευρισμένη να μην πάρω γιατί θα σκοτωθώ και μου έκανε ολόκληρο ψυχολογικό πόλεμο. Ήθελε να πάρω σκούτερ επειδή ήμουν νέος οδηγός. Εγώ της έλεγα ότι στα 32 μου που έβγαλα δίπλωμα μηχανής, φοβάμαι αρκετά και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην προσέχω ή να τρέχω ή να κάνω τρέλες. Αν δεν προσέχω, και με το σκούτερ πάλι πρόβλημα θα έχω. Άλλη φορά καθόταν και έκλαιγε και έλεγε ότι μόνη της έβγαλε τα μάτιά της επειδή η ίδια με πίεζε να βγάλω δίπλωμα και δεν περίμενε τέτοια εξέλιξη. Ε στο τέλος της λέω 'άστο, δε θα πάρω τίποτα... το σκούτερ που θες εσύ δε μου αρέσει, μοτοσυκλέτα δε θες εσύ, οπότε δεν παίρνω τίποτα και ησυχάζουμε'. Και μόνο τότε ενέδωσε τελικά. Αλλά μέχρι τότε αντιμετώπισα ψυχολογικό πόλεμο διαρκείας.

Γενικώς με τον τρόπο της και την επιμονή της, κάποιες φορές στο τέλος σε καταφέρνει να θες ακόμα περισσότερο να κάνεις αυτό που έχεις στο μυαλό σου. Πάντως μου έκανε ιδιαίτερα άσχημη εντύπωση που μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε πριν λίγες μέρες στο τηλέφωνο ότι πάντα προσπαθούσε επίτηδες να με φέρει στα άκρα (όπως π.χ. το παράδειγμα που είπα με τα λεφτά που μου χρωστούσαν). Και νομίζω πως έχεις δίκιο που λες ότι πρόκειται για παιχνίδια μυαλού και χειραγώγηση. Γιατί κι εγώ καμιά φορά ενδίδω ή έχω ενοχές σκεπτόμενος 'μωρέ νοιάζεται για μένα και για αυτό το λόγο επιμένει' και τέτοια. Και στο τέλος αισθάνομαι άσχημα. Όμως με αυτό τον τρόπο, πάντα θα κάνει (ή πιο σωστά θα κάνω) αυτό που θέλει εκείνη κι εγώ θα είμαι ένα άβουλο πλάσμα. Και στην ουσία καθόριζε η ίδια την κάθε μου κίνηση.

Επειδή, όμως, ζω σε αυτή την κατάσταση χρόνια, θεωρώ όντως πολλά από αυτά φυσιολογικά και έχω ξεχάσει πώς ζούσα πριν τη σχέση. Δε θυμάμαι αν είχα αναφέρει και σε προηγούμενο post ότι όταν πηγαίναμε μαζί στους γονείς μου στην επαρχία, ήταν τόσο ήρεμο το περιβάλλον εκεί (σε τέτοιο είχα μεγαλώσει κι εγώ) που σκεφτόμουν τι χάνω... απλό καθημερινό ήρεμο κλίμα.

----------


## predator

PE λύκε απλά κατάλαβε κάτι,η γυναίκα σου ΣE χειραγωγεί,ασκεί πάνω σου εξουσία,το μόνο που EXEIΣ NA KANEIΣ EINAI AΠΛA NA γίνεις AYTH.KANE OTI ΣOY KANEI,κόντρα AYTH; κόντρα KAI EΣY.αρνητική κριτική AYTH; TO IΔIO KAI EΣY ETΣI ΘA XAΣEI THν αίσθηση ελέγχου ΠANΩ ΣOY

----------


## Wolfcry

*predator*, πρόσεξε τι είχα διαβάσει πριν λίγο καιρό για το πώς αντιμετωπίζει κάνεις έναν άνθρωπο με παρόμοια συμπεριφορά:

Τέσσερις θέσεις που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν ένα τέτοιο άτομο αλλά και που θα προστατεύσουν κάποιον που το συναναστρέφεται.

1. Απενοχοποίηση. Το σημαντικότερο είναι να εντοπίσεις ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ο ίδιος και δεν ευθύνεσαι εσύ για τη συμπεριφορά του.

2. Οριοθέτηση. Αυτό σημαίνει να μην παραβλέπεις τις δικές σου ανάγκες και επιθυμίες και να μην επιτρέπεις και στον ίδιο να σου τις παραβιάζει.

*3. Καθρέφτισμα της συμπεριφοράς του. Προσπάθησε να απαντάς και να πράττεις όπως κάνει αυτός. Χρησιμοποίησε τα λόγια και τις πράξεις του δηλαδή, για παράδειγμα, φεύγει από το σπίτι, φύγε και συ, άσκησέ του κριτική, αν σε μειώνει κάνε και σ' αυτόν το ίδιο, κ.α. Όταν έρχεται αντιμέτωπος με το καθρέφτισμα της συμπεριφοράς του, υποχωρεί.*

4. Η απειλή της εγκατάλειψης. Όταν έρχεται με κάποιον κοντά συναισθηματικά, ο μεγαλύτερός του φόβος είναι η εγκατάλειψη. Αυτό προέρχεται από τα παιδικά του βιώματα μέσα στην οικογένεια. Η εγκατάλειψη λοιπόν ή η απειλή πως θα τον εγκαταλείψουν, του δημιουργεί τόσο μεγάλο φόβο που μπορεί να αλλάξει αυτόματα συμπεριφορά.



Όπως βλέπεις, το 3 είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λες κι εσύ!

----------


## anonymous_1

> *predator*, πρόσεξε τι είχα διαβάσει πριν λίγο καιρό για το πώς αντιμετωπίζει κάνεις έναν άνθρωπο με παρόμοια συμπεριφορά:
> 
> Τέσσερις θέσεις που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν ένα τέτοιο άτομο αλλά και που θα προστατεύσουν κάποιον που το συναναστρέφεται.
> 
> 1. Απενοχοποίηση. Το σημαντικότερο είναι να εντοπίσεις ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ο ίδιος και δεν ευθύνεσαι εσύ για τη συμπεριφορά του.
> 
> 2. Οριοθέτηση. Αυτό σημαίνει να μην παραβλέπεις τις δικές σου ανάγκες και επιθυμίες και να μην επιτρέπεις και στον ίδιο να σου τις παραβιάζει.
> 
> *3. Καθρέφτισμα της συμπεριφοράς του. Προσπάθησε να απαντάς και να πράττεις όπως κάνει αυτός. Χρησιμοποίησε τα λόγια και τις πράξεις του δηλαδή, για παράδειγμα, φεύγει από το σπίτι, φύγε και συ, άσκησέ του κριτική, αν σε μειώνει κάνε και σ' αυτόν το ίδιο, κ.α. Όταν έρχεται αντιμέτωπος με το καθρέφτισμα της συμπεριφοράς του, υποχωρεί.*
> ...


Ωραία τα διάβασες αυτά και είναι ακριβώς η συμπεριφορά που πρέπει να κάνεις αν δε μπορείς να αποφύγεις το πρόσωπο πχ αν είναι συνεργάτης, το αφεντικό ή συγγενής πρώτου βαθμού. Αν όμως είναι σχέση κάπου μαζί με αυτά λέει και την έκφραση RUN AWAY και NC no contact οπότε υπάρχει κ αυτός ο δρόμος να ξέρεις ;-)

----------


## Wolfcry

*anonymous_1*, *predator*, υπάρχει και το εξής σημαντικό στοιχείο... εγώ δεν μπορώ να συμπεριφέρομαι με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Πρώτον, διότι δεν είναι του χαρακτήρα μου αυτό και δεύτερον, γιατί μετά θα αισθάνομαι άσχημα και θα έχω τύψεις. Θα μου πεις όταν ο άλλος κάνει τα ίδια είναι καλά? Δεν είναι αλλά δεν μπορώ να μπαίνω κι εγώ σε τέτοιες διαδικασίες. Δεν μπορώ π.χ. να της μιλήσω άσχημα μπροστά σε κόσμο.

Τώρα είμαστε σε μία φάση που ψιλοβγαίνουμε και ο καθένας μετά πάει στο σπίτι του. Εκείνη ελπίζει να γυρίσω, εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω αποφασίσει οριστικά. Εχτές πήγαμε για μπάνιο και όταν φτάσαμε, έγινε το εξής... είναι λίγο για γέλια αλλά οκ!

Μέσα από την τσάντα μου βγήκε μία... κατσαρίδα! Μάλλον είχε μπει όταν ήμουν στη δουλειά μου γιατί εμφανίζονται κατά καιρούς κατσαρίδες στο γραφείο παρά τις απολυμάνσεις που κάνουν. Τη βλέπει, βγάζει μια κραυγή και διώχνω την κατσαρίδα. Της λέω θα είχα αφήσει ανοιχτή τη τσάντα όταν ήμουν στη δουλειά. Τέλος πάντων, έκανε διάφορα σχόλια για αρκετή ώρα αλλά δε θυμάμαι να είπε κάτι προσβλητικό (ίσως είναι και η ανοσία που λέγαμε σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα ότι παθαίνει κανείς μετά από καιρό). Οπότε κάποια στιγμή μία κυρία πού ήταν δίπλα γυρνάει και της λέει ευγενικά 'Εντάξει, έγινε ό,τι έγινε, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το συζητάς ακόμα και να τον προσβάλλεις.'. Μου έκανε εντύπωση η εικόνα που δόθηκε σε έναν τρίτο και ενώ τα σχόλια της συντρόφου μου δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με άλλες περιπτώσεις όπου πραγματικά αισθανόμουν ότι με προσέβαλε.

----------


## PSAXNW

Διαβαζω αυτο το θεμα, και εγω ειχα την ιδια περιπτωση! Βεβαια ηταν παλια μου σχεση πριν 13 χρονια που ξαναβρεθηκαμε, και ενω ξεκινησε ομορφα και ωραια οσο περναγε ο καιρος μεταλλαχτηκε! Βεβαια απο την αρχη αν της ελεγα οτι εχει παρει καποια κιλα παραπανω μετα ο κακος χαμος! Με εξυδανυκευε και οτι ειμαι ο ερωτας της ζωης της αλλα μετα μου ζηταγε τα απιστευτα. Σε οτιδιποτε της πηγαινα κοντρα μου ελεγε πως δεν την αγαπαω, και γενικα ηθελε να κανω τα κεφια της και αν ελεγα οχι, μουρμουρα και οτι δεν την αγαπαω και μετα με συγκρινε και με αλλους και με εκανε να νοιωθω χαλια και ανικανος και αναξιος και κοτα και προβληματικος με πολλα στοιχεια καταθλιψης. Ειχαμε χωρισει καμμια 30αρια φορες μεσα σε 1.5 χρονο μεχρι που βρηκα μια αλλη και χωρισα τελειωτικα, δυσκολο ομως πολυ!!!! Γιατι καθομουν μαζι της? Γιατι με καμμια αλλη δεν περασα τοσο ωραια, γιατι με εκανε να νοιωθω ωραια λεγοντας μου πως με αγαπαει και οτι ειμαι ο αντρας της ζως της. Απο το ζενιθ στο ναδιρ και ξανα παλι, ενας ατελειωτος φαυλος κυκλος μεχρι που τον εσπασα και επιτελους καθαρισε καπως το μυαλο μου

----------


## Wolfcry

Στη δική μου περίπτωση δε θα έλεγα ότι μεταλλάχθηκε. Από τότε που τη γνώρισα στον κοινό μας εργασιακό χώρο, έβγαζε ένα δυναμισμό που έκανε εντύπωση σε πολλούς (είτε θετικά είτε αρνητικά). Οπότε δε θα έλεγα ότι στην πορεία μεταλλάχθηκε. Απλά είδα πώς ενεργεί και συμπεριφέρεται και στους υπόλοιπους τομείς της ζωής. Δε μου έχει πει, πάντως, ποτέ ότι δεν την αγαπάω αλλά ούτε με συγκρίνει με άλλους. Γενικότερα είναι κάποια πράγματα σε εκείνη που μου αρέσουν αρκετά και τα εκτιμώ και τα θαυμάζω. Αλλά οι τρόποι της είναι μεγάλο αγκάθι μερικές φορές. Και φοβάμαι ότι δύσκολα θα αλλάξει αυτό. Παρόλο που έχουμε κάνει συζητήσεις στο παρελθόν γι' αυτό και έκανε προσπάθεια για ένα διάστημα να αλλάξει, τελευταία βλέπω πάλι επανέρχεται. Και όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά πλέον δηλώνει αποφασιστικά πως οτιδήποτε (ή οποιοσδήποτε) την ενοχλεί, θα το δείχνει άμεσα γιατί ούτε μπορεί να το κρατάει μέσα της αλλά ούτε και να υποκρίνεται.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι όταν (που το κάνει συχνά) φέρεται απότομα σε εμένα και είμαστε μόνοι, παρόλο που με ενοχλεί μερικές φορές, δε θα δώσω (ίσως κακώς) αρκετή σημασία. Σίγουρα κάποιες φορές θα δείξω τη δυσαρέσκειά μου, θα της πως κι εγώ κάτι αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Με ενοχλεί, όμως, πάρα πολύ όταν αυτό γίνεται με άλλο κόσμο. Νιώθω πολύ πιο έντονα ότι εκθέτει και εμένα που είμαι μαζί της ή ότι με προσβάλει. Και πιστέψτε με, εξακολουθεί ακόμα να γίνεται συχνά. Είναι σαν να αδυνατεί να συμβιώσει με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Σίγουρα πολλοί από εμάς έχουμε τις ιδιοτροπίες μας αλλά οφείλουμε, όσο μπορούμε, να σεβόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλον. Μπορώ να σας πω αρκετά παραδείγματα που έχουν συμβεί πάλι τους τελευταίες μήνες. Από δουλειές σε τράπεζες που έχουμε πάει μέχρι και για μπάνιο ή βόλτες με τα πόδια. Δεν αφήνει τίποτα να πέσει κάτω. Και της κάνει εντύπωση που εγώ προσπερνάω κάποια πράγματα αντί να διεκδικώ ή να τσακώνομαι με τον κόσμο. Μήπως δίνω κι εγώ σημασία στο τι θα πει ο κόσμος? Μπορεί να είμαι κι εγώ λίγο υπερβολικός σε αυτό. Τι να πω... δεδομένο, όμως, είναι ότι πολλές φορές όταν βγαίνουμε από το σπίτι, έχω ένα μικρό άγχος μη συμβεί τίποτα.

Άλλωστε όταν άνοιξα το θέμα, ανέφερα τη ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή διότι όταν βγαίνουμε, αισθάνομαι πως είμαστε "εμείς" και ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος. Και αυτό που θέλουμε "εμείς" θα το κάνουμε και ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος πρέπει να προσαρμοστεί ανάλογα. Και αν δεν προσαρμόζεται, πρέπει να το διεκδικήσουμε με νύχια και με δόντια. Αυτό αισθάνομαι.

----------


## Remedy

> *anonymous_1*, *predator*, υπάρχει και το εξής σημαντικό στοιχείο... εγώ δεν μπορώ να συμπεριφέρομαι με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Πρώτον, διότι δεν είναι του χαρακτήρα μου αυτό και δεύτερον, γιατί μετά θα αισθάνομαι άσχημα και θα έχω τύψεις. Θα μου πεις όταν ο άλλος κάνει τα ίδια είναι καλά? Δεν είναι αλλά δεν μπορώ να μπαίνω κι εγώ σε τέτοιες διαδικασίες. Δεν μπορώ π.χ. να της μιλήσω άσχημα μπροστά σε κόσμο.
> 
> Τώρα είμαστε σε μία φάση που ψιλοβγαίνουμε και ο καθένας μετά πάει στο σπίτι του. Εκείνη ελπίζει να γυρίσω, εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω αποφασίσει οριστικά. Εχτές πήγαμε για μπάνιο και όταν φτάσαμε, έγινε το εξής... είναι λίγο για γέλια αλλά οκ!
> 
> Μέσα από την τσάντα μου βγήκε μία... κατσαρίδα! Μάλλον είχε μπει όταν ήμουν στη δουλειά μου γιατί εμφανίζονται κατά καιρούς κατσαρίδες στο γραφείο παρά τις απολυμάνσεις που κάνουν. Τη βλέπει, βγάζει μια κραυγή και διώχνω την κατσαρίδα. Της λέω θα είχα αφήσει ανοιχτή τη τσάντα όταν ήμουν στη δουλειά. *Τέλος πάντων, έκανε διάφορα σχόλια για αρκετή ώρα αλλά δε θυμάμαι να είπε κάτι προσβλητικό (ίσως είναι και η ανοσία που λέγαμε σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα ότι παθαίνει κανείς μετά από καιρό). Οπότε κάποια στιγμή μία κυρία πού ήταν δίπλα γυρνάει και της λέει ευγενικά 'Εντάξει, έγινε ό,τι έγινε, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το συζητάς ακόμα και να τον προσβάλλεις.'. Μου έκανε εντύπωση η εικόνα που δόθηκε σε έναν τρίτο και ενώ τα σχόλια της συντρόφου μου δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με άλλες περιπτώσεις όπου πραγματικά αισθανόμουν ότι με προσέβαλε*.


αυτό να το σκεφτείς καλά, γιατί απ ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα, μάλλον άρχισες να συνηθίζεις την "κακοποίηση" σου και να σου φαίνεται φυσιολογική.
τόσο καιρό που μας γράφεις για το θέμα, έχεις εξηγήσει πολύ αναλυτικά τι κάνει και πως φέρεται η δικιά σου, δεν μας έχεις εξηγήσει όμως τον λόγο που τα ανέχεσαι όλα αυτά.. στον εαυτό σου το εξήγησες? 
είπες ακόμα στο πιο πρόσφατο μήνυμα οτι αν και σε ενοχλεί η συμπεριφορά της προς εσένα, κυρίως σε ενοχλεί όταν τα κάνει μπροστά σε κόσμο. δλδ η γνώμη των τρίτων σε νοιάζει πιο πολύ απο αυτό που ζείς εσύ μέσα στην σχέση σου?

----------


## Wolfcry

Remedy,

αυτό περί συνήθειας το έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ. Ισχύει και δεν είναι καλό σημάδι. Όχι μόνο "κακοποίησης" σε μένα αλλά γενικότερα. Π.χ. εξακολουθούν να τσακώνονται μαμά και κόρη. Μπορεί η κόρη να έχει μειώσει την ένταση στις φωνές της και να δείχνει ότι τσακώνεται πιο... "ψύχραιμα" αλλά για μένα η ουσία είναι η ίδια. Εξακολουθούν και τσακώνονται. Για εκείνη είναι μια βελτίωση (ή προσπάθεια για βελτίωση). Αλλά για να μην ξεφεύγω από το θέμας της "κακοποίησης" και της "ανοσίας" σε αυτή, αυτό γίνεται σχεδόν κάθε φορά που βρίσκονται μαζί και απλά το παραβλέπω σαν να είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό και συνηθισμένο. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται όταν δεν είμαι εγώ μπροστά.

Η ερώτησή σου σχετικά με το γιατί τα ανέχομαι, ακόμα με προβληματίζει. Δε σου κρύβω, όμως, ότι όταν καμιά φορά στο δρόμο ή σε ένα μαγαζί, βλέπω μια κοπέλα που είναι ευγενική, με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι έτσι θέλω την κοπέλα δίπλα μου. Και ότι και πριν από αυτή τη μακροχρόνια σχέση, έτσι την είχα στο μυαλό μου τη σύντροφο που θα πάρω. Έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον που είμαστε τα δύο άκρα. Π.χ. εγώ θεωρώ ότι μερικές φορές δε διεκδικώ πράγματα όσο θα έπρεπε. Εκείνη πάλι θεωρώ πως διεκδικεί πολύ παραπάνω από όσο θα έπρεπε. Σαν να μην υπάρχει μία μέση κατάσταση και για τους δύο.

Δε θα έλεγα ότι με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η γνώμη τρίτων. Απλά η αντίδρασή μου είναι πιο έντονη. Όταν είμαστε μόνοι, μπορεί να αδιαφορήσω, να το προσπεράσω, να το αγνοήσω, μπορεί να της πω κάποια κουβέντα. Εξαρτάται πώς θα μου βγει εκείνη τη στιγμή. Αλλά σε περιπτώσεις μπροστά σε κόσμο, αντιδρώ περισσότερο. Εκνευρίζομαι πιο εύκολα. Αν μου πει κάτι, αισθάνομαι πιο έντονα ότι με προσβάλει ή ότι δε με σέβεται. Και έτσι απαντάω πιο εύκολα. Δεν έχω καταλήξει, όμως, κάπου γιατί γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## masterridley

Ρε wolfcry, διάβασα όλο το θέμα σου πολύ γρήγορα και μου φαίνεται ότι δεν
μπορείς να τη σώσεις αυτή τη σχέση. Δηλαδή εννοώ ότι αφού σε χαλάει,
ή ετοιμάσου να ζήσεις έτσι για την υπόλοιπη ζωή σου ή κάντηνε τώρα που
είσαι νεός και ωραίος.

Ειδικά αυτό το περιστατικό στην παραλία με την κατσαρίδα μου δείχνει ότι
δεν είσαι εσύ ο "ευαίσθητος" αλλά αυτή το παραχέζει. Αμ δε το άλλο με το αμάξι
και τη μάνα της; Τιναυτά; Τέτοια κάνει και ο πατέρας μου αλλά αυτός είναι
60 χρονών άνθρωπος και με μια ζωή χωρίς απολαύσεις. Τι να πω;

----------


## faidra1994

Καλημέρα. Είμαι καινούρια στο forum αλλά με κέντρισε η ιστορια σου. Χωρίς να είμαι ειδική κ χωρίς απαραιτητα να έχω δίκιο η γνώμη μου είναι η εξής: να κάνεις αυτό που πραγματικά θέλεις. και πρώτα απ'όλα να καταλάβεισ τι ειναι αυτό που 8έλεις. Αν δν αντέχεις αλλο (γιατι 5 χρόνια σ μια τετοια κατασταση ειναι ψυχοφ8όρα εσύ θ ξέρεις καλυτερα) τότε απλά φύγε. δε χρειάζεται να μαλώσεις, εξήγησε ήρεμα τι θέλεις και πώς νιώθεις, να συμπαρασταθεισ αλλα μν λυγίσεις μονο κ μονο απο ενοχές. Όταν μια σχέση τελειώνει, δν σημαινει πωσ καποιος αξίζει λιγότερο, εξήγησε τσ το αυτο. σιγουρα μετα 8 ειναι δυσκολα. αλλα ισως σου χρειαζεται να βρεις τν εαυτό σου γτ κατω από όλη αυτή τν κριτική καπου χάνεσαι. τ ξέρω αυτο. Μια εναλλακτική 8 ήταν ν κάνετε ενα διαλειμμα αλλα νομιζω πωσ ήδη το έκανες αυτο. ίσως αν συμφωνούσε κ αυτη ν λειτουργούσε καλυτερα αλλα δεν πιστευω να συμφωνούσε. Παρ'όλα αυτα αν έχεις αντοχέσ κ εχεις ακομα συναισθηματα για τν κοπέλα, μπορείς να τ παλεψεις μ διαφορουσ τροπους αν δν τσ εχεις επιχειρησει ακομα. αλλα αυτο μονο αν τ θεσ διαφορετικα θ σ φθειρει απιστευτα ηδη σ φθειρει ακομα κ αν τ θεσ πιστευω. Πρώτα απ'ολα, βάλε* όρια*! κ οταν λεω ορια δεν εννοω απαγορευσεις πιεση κτλ. εννοω πωσ ναι μεν ν σεβεσαι το τι θελει αλλα να σέβεσαι κ το τι θελεις εσυ. ειναι πλ σημαντικο, δυστυχωσ τ ξεχναμε πολλες φορες. αν δει πωσ σεβεσαι τν εαυτο σου, τοτε 8 σ σεβαστει κ αυτη. δεν είναι εγωιστικο, είναι απόλυτα υγιές! ακησομα όταν σ ενοχλει κατι, πεσ τησ το ηρεμα εκεινη τη στιγμη χωρις γκρινια. διαφορετικα τ κρατασ μεσα σου κ μαζεύονται κ μετα ειναι χειροτερα συν οτι ετσι είναι σαν ν τσ δίνεις τη συγκαταθεση σου με αποτέλεσμα ν συνεχιζει αυτη τ συμπεριφορα ή να γίνεται ακόμα και χειρότερη, καθώς νομίζει πως έχει ακομα περιθώρια κ σ εχει φτασει στα ορια σ. ομως προφανωσ δν ειναι ετσι. τα ορια ειναι πλ σημαντικα σε μια σχεση. ετσι ναι μεν ειστε μαζι αλλα ταυτόχρονα διατηρει ο καθενασ σασ τν προσωπική του ταυτότητα :) οι διαφορές σασ πρεπει να σασ ενώνουν, όχι να σασ χωρίζουν. Όσον αφορά τη συμπεριφορα τσ αν ειναι ετσι οπωσ τ λεσ εχεις δικιο πωσ ειναι ακραία σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις. δεν υπάρχει θεμα αν ειναι ναρκισσος ή κ*λοχαρακτηρασ. (σορρυ για τν εκφραση απλα τ ειδα πιο πανω). υπάρχουν ψυχολογικα αίτια σε καθε μασ συμπεριφορα, καλη κ κακή. προφανώς και η κοπέλα σου βίωσε ή και βίωνε καποια πράγματα στο σπίτι της ή ετσι εμαθε ν εκφραζεται καθςσ οι γονεις τσ μαλωναν συνεχεια κ τν εβαζαν στη μεση. αν της ελειπαν τα σωστα πρότυπα ειναι λογικό ν μπερδευτει κ να έχει ανασφάλεια για τν εαυτό της, την οποία προσπαθει ν κρύψει μ τν απότομη συμπεριφορα,την επιθετικότητα και τν μείωση των αλλων 'η με το να μειώνει εσένα, έτσι ώστε να νιώθει καλυτερα μ τν εαυτό της. ίσωσ ακομα και ν σ ανταγωνίζεται που έχεις καλύτερες σχέσεισ μ τσ δικούσ σου. Καταλαβαίνω πωσ εσύ δεν φταισ να τ πληρώνεις όλα αυτα, όμωσ η κοπέλα εχει αναγκη απο αγαπη κ φροντιδα. προφανώς είναι μαζι σου γιατι νιώθει ασφαλεια μαζί σου, νιώθει πωσ τν αγαπασ. αν τν θέλεις, μην την απορριπτεις, καντην ν κτλβει πως ειναι σημαντικη για σενα. πεσ τησ τι σε πληγώνει και εξήγησε τησ γιατι. ίσωσ να μν κτλβνει πωσ η ανασφάλεια σ μεγαλωνει μ τν τροπο που σ φερεται κ πιστεψε με συμβαινει. το ν τσ φερθεισ οπωσ αυτη ειναι ριψοκινδυνο γιατι η κριτικη θ την ενοχλησει κ θ νιωσει κ αλλη απορριψη. ίσωσ να σ νευριαζω αλλα αν θεσ ν την βοηθησεις κ ν κανεισ τη σχεση σασ ν δουλεψει, πρεπει ν κτλβεισ γτ γινονται ολα αυτα κ τι αισθανεται πραγματικα. διαβασε ψυχολογια αν χρειαστει. η ακομα καλυτερα πατε μαζι σ ψυχοθεραπευτη να σασ βοηθησει δν ειναι ντροπη ισα ισα ο κα8ενασ μασ θ επρεπε ν πηγαινει :) και παλι ομωσ μην αφησεισ τον εαυτο σου, δν θ εχει νοημα στη σχεση ν είναι μονο ο ενασ καλα, ειτε εισαι εσυ αυτοσ είτε αυτή. μιλα τησ (ηρεμα παντα) για τσ προσβολες και τσ κριτικες που σου κανει, πωσ σ κανουν ολα αυτα να νιώθεισ. πρεπει ν ξερει για ν κτλβει.

----------


## faidra1994

Προφανώς στο σπιτι της δεν ενιωθε ασφαλεια (δν εννοω σωματικη απαραιτητα, αλλα τν ασφαλεια του ν ειναι αυτη που ειναι) κ αποδοχη. ισωσ γι'αυτο ν ειναι μαζι σου, επειδη τν κανεισ ν νιωθει ασφαλησ ανετα κ πωσ την αγαπασ. μην τησ τ στερησεισ αυτο κ δινε το σ καθε ευκαιρια. Βαλε τ ορια σου αλλα ταυτοχρονα καντην ν μην νιωθει πωσ κινδυνευει, εξηγησε πωσ σ πληγωνουν καποια πραγματα κ γιατι, δν τ κτλβνει ισωσ κ πιστεψε με συμβαινει. ειπεσ πωσ εχει θεματα μ τ μητερα της. αυτο λγκ κ τσ εριξε τν αυτοπεποι8ηση αλλα ισωσ ν ευθυνεται στο οτι δν εχει πολλεσ φιλεσ. συγκρινει τν εαυτο της με τις αλλεσ γυναικεσ κ νιωθει μειονεκτικα κ κατωτερη, οχι ανετα, επειδη δν νιωθει ασφαλης ουτε μ την μητερα τησ. πρεπει ν μαθει ν αγαπαει τον εαυτο τησ γι'αυτο που ειναι κ ν μν τν συγκρινει συνεχεια. ν ασχοληθει μ τν εαυτο τησ. οταν ανακτησει τν αυτοπεποιθηση τσ, σταδιακα η αναγκη για επιθετικοτητα, προσβολεσ κ μειωση των αλλων θ φυγει. αν βίωσε εγκαταληψη στο σπιτι τησ προφανωσ, ενιωσε πωσ δεν εχει αξια αφου καποιοσ δεν την ηθελε αρκετα για ν μεινει μαζι τησ, η ανασφαλεια μεγαλωνει κ τρ τρεμει κ τν ιδεα μονο τησ εγκαταληψης καθωσ δε θελει ν βιωσει τ ιδια συναισθηματα. ακομα μην την κανεισ να νιωθει πωσ κανει τ παντα λαθοσ κ πς δν ειναι αρκετα καλη για σενα. κυριωσ οταν ωαζεισ τ ορια σ. μην τησ λεσ ψεματα , ετσι πεφτει κ η δικη σ αυτοπεποιθηση. μην κανεισ κρυφα τπτ, αντιμετωπισε το! ετσι θ βαλεισ ορια σιγα σιγα. αν σ κριτικαρει συνεχεια πεσ τησ "λυπαμαι που σ στεναχωρει 'η δν σ αρεσει πχ η μπλουζα μ, ομωσ ειναι δικη μ επιλογη κ αυτη θελω ν αγορασω/φορεσω, αυτοσ ειμαι αυτο μ αρεσει." κτλ θεσ ν πασ γυμναστηριο?? θεσ ν καεισ?? καψου αλλα πεστο! δεν εχει δικαιωμα ν σ πει τι θ κανεισ που θ πασ πωσ θ κανεισ κατι κτλ. επισης δεσ μηπωσ υπαρχει καποιος αλλος λογοσ που δεν θελει ν πηγαινεισ στο γυμναστηριο πχ πωσ εκει υπαρχουν πολλα ωραια γυμνασμενα κοριτσια κ νιωθει ανασφαλεια. ποτε δεν ξερεις. ο,τι σ ενοχλει ν τ λεσ οπςσδηποτε εκεινη τ στιγμη ηρεμα παντα κ χωρις γκρινια. διαφορετικα τ κρατασ μεσα σ κ μαζευονται κ αυτο κανει απλα χειροτερα τ πραγματα. Πέρα απο αυτα ομωσ, πιστευω πωσ πρεπει ν ασχοληθεισ κ εσυ ο ιδιοσ μ τν εαυτο σου. Αρχισε απο τ πιο απλο κ πανε στο πιο περιπλοκο. σκεψου λιγο, γιατι ανεχτηκεσ τοσο καιρο αυτη τ συμπεριφορα?? αντε στην αρχη δν τ κτλβεσ, μετα ομωσ?? ειναι πλ πι8ανο ν εχεισ καποια βιωματα κ εσυ απο τ σπιτι σ (οπωσ ολοι μασ) κ ισωσ καποια παρομοια (οχι ιδια απαραιτητα) συμπεριφορα ν σ εκανε ν τ θεωρεισ φυσιολογικη τν συμπεριφορα τησ κοπελασ σ ακομα κ αν ηταν βλαβερη για σενα. παρατηρησα πωσ δινεισ μεγαλη σημασια στην εικονα κ στσ αλλουσ. δεν χρειαζεται ν ντρεπεσαι γι'αυτο απλα αν ειναι σ πλ μεγαλο βα8μο, δυσκολευεισ απιστευτα τ ζωη σ...οταν σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια τ τι θελει ο αλλοσ κ τ τι θ σκεφτει κ ν αποφευγεισ παση θυσια ν σ κριτικαρει, δειχνει καποια ανασφαλεια κ απο μερουσ σ κα8ωσ βαζεισ τισ δικες σου αναγκεσ κ τ θελω πιο χαμηλα απο των αλλων. ισωσ ν πιστευεισ πωσ αν οι αλλοι σκεφτουν ή πουν κατι ασχημο για σενα, αυτοματωσ ν σκεφτεισ πωσ δν αξιζεισ κ ν πεσει η αυτοπεποιθηση σ. αυτο μ τ χρονια αν δν τ κτλβεισ, αυξανεται απιστευτα...καταρχασ δν σημαινει πωσ δεν αξιζεισ ο,τι κ αν πουν οι αλλοι για σενα. ποτε δε θ μπορουμε ν αρεσουμε σ ολουσ κ πιστεψε με αν καποιοσ 8ελει ν πει κατι κακο, θ ωρει ακομα κ αν εισαι αψογος. ισωσ κ αυτοσ ν ειναι ενασ απο τσ λογουσ που ανεχτηκεσ ολη αυτη τν συμπεριφορα τησ κοπελασ σ. τ 8εμα ειναι πωσ τ κτλβεσ. αν τ κτλβε κ αυτη τ τοτε ειστε σ καλο δρομο γτ οι περισσοτεροι φορανε παρωπιδεσ κ δν ακουνε απλα πιστευουν πωσ μονο ο δικοσ τσ τροποσ ειναι σωστοσ. τ σωστο κ τ λαθοσ εινα πλ διαφορετικο για τν καθε ανθρωπο ομωσ. ο καθενασ εχει τν τροπο τ κ αυτο ειναι καλο. συμφωνω πωσ δν ειναι ωραιο ν φερεται ετσι μπροστα σ κοσμο οπωσ κ οταν ειστε οι δυο σασ, ομωσ αν νιωθει καλα μ αυτην τοτε η συμπεριφορα τσ λγκ θ βελτιωθει. Σκεψου τι βιωματα εχεισ κ πωσ επεδρασαν πανω σου μεσα απο τ σπιτι κ την οικογενεια σ, τ σχολειο κ τσ παρεεσ κτλ κ τ ιδιο κανε κ μ τν κοπελια σ. αναλυσε τα ολα! πρατηρησε τν εαυτο σ τσ αντιδρασεισ σ τι συναισθηματα σ προκαλει τ καθε τι, ετσι θ μπορεσεισ ν διαχειριστεισ πραγματα που δν σ αρεσουν κ τ ιδιο θ μπορουσε ν κανει κ η κοπελα σ. αγαπηστε τον εαυτο σασ! ειστε ανασφαλεισ? ειστε νευρικοι? αγχωδεισ? καταθλιπτικοι? ζηλιαριδεσ? επικριτικοι? πιεστικοι? *δεν πειραζει* ! ο,τι ειναι αυτο που σασ προβληματιζει πανω σασ, βρειτε το αναλυστε το αγαπηστε το κ διαχειριστειτε τ! δν κανετε εγκλημα. μονο αν καταλαβετε την αιτια που τ προκαλει ολα θ μπορεσετε ν λυσετε τ θεματα σασ, αγαπηστε τσ εαυτουσ σασ κ ετσι ισωσ αγαπησετε κ τ σχεση σασ κ δν την πληγωνετε αλλο :) (επισησ μπορει τ βιωματα σασ ν μν τ εχετε κτλβει, πχ μια προστατευτικη οικογενεια που πιεζει κ υπερβαλλει, μπορει ν δημιουργησει ανασφαλη παιδια κ ισωσ γεματα μ τυψεισ) 8ελω μονο ν σ ρωτησω κατι..η κοπελα σου σ εκανε κ ελεγχο, σ πιεζε, ελεγχε κ εκρινε μ ποια ατομα θ μιλασ η θ λεσ ακομα κ γεια, ηθελε ν τ μαθαινει ολα κ ν τ ελεγχει ολα μα ολα (οχι μονο σ σενα κ στσ παρεεσ τησ κ στν κοινωνικο τσ περιγυρο), ζηλευε?? εμπιστευεται δυσκολα/ευκολα?? ελπιζω να μν σ κουρασα κ ν βοηθησα καπωσ.....:)

----------


## Wolfcry

Δεν έχεις άδικο σε αυτά που γράφεις, Φαίδρα, τα λες πολύ σωστά.

Γενικότερα, πάντως, από πέρυσι πηγαίναμε αρκετά καλά, ήδη είχαμε ξεκινήσει σχέδια γάμου ενώ κάναμε μια κουβέντα και σχετικά με τους αρραβώνες μας. Βέβαια κάποια θεματάκια που είχα γράψει παλιότερα εξακολουθούσαν να υπάρχουν αλλά άλλαξα κι εγώ τρόπο αντιμετώπισης και ήμασταν καλύτερα. Και πάνω που όλα πήγαιναν καλά, συνέβη κάτι αυτές τις μέρες που πλήγωσε τόσο πολύ τη μητέρα μου (και κατ' επέκταση και εμένα) που μου είπε κλαίγοντας ότι αν την καλέσουμε (το τόνισε αυτό το "αν") στο γάμο, θα έρθει μόνο στην εκκλησία, σαν μία ξένη. Στο τραπέζι δεν πρόκειται να έρθει. Δεν μπορώ να μπω αυτή τη στιγμή σε λεπτομέρειες αλλά θα σας γράψω αν το θέλετε. Για μένα αυτό που έχει σημασία στην παρούσα φάση είναι ότι πρώτη φορά φτάνουν τη μητέρα μου σε αυτό το σημείο (τουλάχιστον δεν ξέρω άλλες περιπτώσεις) και να κάθεται να κλαίει. Πλέον αισθάνομαι ιδιαίτερα εγκλωβισμένος, μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα που λένε. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, δεν έχω κουράγιο να ακούσω κανέναν, δεν μπορώ να είμαι είμαι ανάμεσα σε κανέναν. Αισθάνομαι ότι η πλευρά που πρέπει να υποστηρίξω είναι της οικογένειάς μου. Δε μου είναι τόσο εύκολο, όμως, με τα συναισθήματα που με διακατέχουν. Σκέφτομαι να πάω να μείνω πάλι μόνος, κάπου που ίσως δεν το γνωρίζει κανείς, λίγο να ηρεμήσω και να βάλω τις σκέψεις μου σε μια σειρά, να δω κι εγώ τι θέλω επιτέλους. Όσο έχω επαφές, τόσο αισθάνομαι ότι επηρεάζομαι περισσότερο και μένω πίσω.

----------


## Judith

Δεν διάβασα όλα τα ποστς, αλλά πάνω κάτω έχω να πω τα εξής. Προφανώς η κοπέλα σου έχει θέμα με τη διαχείριση των νεύρων της, και προφανώς πρέπει να μάθει να τα διαχειρίζεται, για τον εαυτό της πρώτον και κύριον,και κατόπιν για τη σχέση σας. Δυστυχώς, στις περιπτώσεις ασυμφωνίας χαρακτήρων τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα, γιατί δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστική αντικειμενικότητα στο ποιος φταίει και ποιος όχι. Από τη δική μου εμπειρία, επειδή κι εγώ σαν άνθρωπος είχα πάρα πολλά νεύρα, γιατί έζησα δυστυχώς σε ένα περιβάλλον με ακραίους τσακωμούς-και παραδόξως έμαθα να είμαι "ασφαλής" μέσα σε τέτοια πλαίσια-, έφτασα σε σημείο να χωρίζω ανθρώπους επειδή παραήταν ήρεμοι και συγκροτημένοι, και έπληττα. Βέβαια, ποτέ δεν ήμουν αγενής και τόσο εκρηκτική όπως η κοπέλα σου, αλλά ίσως σε ένα βαθμό καταλαβαίνω την οπτική της.
Τώρα όσον αφορά το τελευταίο περιστατικό-αν θες μας λες τι έγινε- θα έλεγα πως δεν πρέπει να χωρίζεσαι σε στρατόπεδα.Λυπάμαι που θα στο πω, αλλά δεν πρέπει να ανακατεύονται οι οικογένειες στη σχέση σου, γιατί πάντα τα θέλω και οι αξιώσεις δε θα συμπίπτουν και εσύ θα είσαι στη μέση. Εμένα αυτό μου δίδαξε η ζωή, αν δεν ταιριάζουν μεταξύ τους, μακρυά κι αγαπημένοι, για καλό όλων.

----------


## Wolfcry

Ναι, γενικότερα έχει σημαντικό θέμα με τη διαχείριση των νεύρων της. Πιο εύκολα ηρεμεί όταν είμαστε μόνο οι δυο μας αλλά εν γένει μου δίνει πολλές φορές την εντύπωση ότι αδυνατεί να συνυπάρξει με τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους. Ίσως ακούγεται υπερβολικό αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό βλέπω σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Η σύντροφός μου γενικώς έχει καλές προθέσεις, εκεί που το χάνει το παιχνίδι είναι στον τρόπο της. Τη θεωρώ πάρα πολύ δυναμική και πολύ έξυπνη και εύστροφη. Αν μπορούσε να διαχειριστεί τα νεύρα της, θεωρώ ότι θα πετύχαινε πάρα πολλά πράγματα σε πολλούς τομείς.

Όσον αφορά το συμβάν, είχαμε συζητήσει να κάνουμε κάποια στιγμή τους αρραβώνες μας. Οι γονείς μου πήγαν ήδη και παρήγγειλαν κοσμήματα για δωράκι. Εγώ της το είπα και μου είπε ότι δε θέλει τα συγκεκριμένα αλλά να διαλέξει κάτι άλλο. Οπότε το είπα κι εγώ στους γονείς τηλεφωνικά. Το Σάββατο είχαν έρθει σπίτι επίσκεψη και κάποια στιγμή αρχίσαμε να συζητάμε το θέμα. Έδειχνε στη μητέρα μου σε κάποιες σελίδες στο διαδίκτυο τι δώρο ήθελε. Μιλάμε για κοσμήματα που έφταναν σε τιμή ακόμα και τα 1200 ευρώ. Αλλά δεν ήταν μόνο αυτό... μόλις η μητέρα μου είπε λεπτομέρειες για τα δωράκια που είχε πάρει (π.χ. ότι ήταν συνδυασμός από χρυσό και λευκόχρυσο ή ότι το ένα είναι κόσμημα για το λαιμό), η σύντροφός μου έβγαλε μία πολύ απότομη άρνηση του στυλ 'ααα με τίποτα, δεν πρόκειται να τα φορέσω ποτέ, δεν τα θέλω' κλπ.

Επίσης, παρόλο που είμαστε χρόνια μαζί, οι γονείς μας δεν έχουν γνωριστεί. Κάποια στιγμή ρώτησε η μητέρα μου αν θα περάσει από το σπίτι και η μαμά της κοπέλας μου. Και με αυτό τον τρόπο να κάνουν μία πρώτη γνωριμία. Η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει έτσι απλά και θα πρέπει πρώτα η μητέρα μου να πάει να πάρει το δώρο και να γνωριστούν επίσημα στους αρραβώνες μας.

Εγώ καθόμουν σε μια μεριά και είχα μείνει λίγο έκπληκτος με όλα αυτά. Αναρωτιόμουν γιατί τέτοια απαίτηση από τους γονείς μου... από την άλλη κλασικά κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχω δίκιο σε αυτό που βλέπω ή νιώθω και σκέφτομαι αν είμαι υπερβολικός. Η βραδιά έδειχνε να κυλάει ομαλά, εμένα όμως με είχε χαλάσει όλο αυτό. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να σηκωθώ νωρίς το πρωί από τις σκέψεις. Κάποια στιγμή βγήκα έξω και πήρα τηλέφωνο τη μητέρα μου να βολιδοσκοπήσω την κατάσταση. Δεν είχα σκοπό να αναφέρω κάτι και μάλλον ούτε η ίδια για να μη με στεναχωρήσει αλλά δεν άντεξε. Ξεκίνησε λέγοντας ότι η φιλοξενία ήταν πολύ καλή, το φαγητό επίσης πολύ καλό και γενικώς οι ετοιμασίες. Ωστόσο αισθάνθηκε εντελώς ακυρωμένη από την κοπέλα μου σχετικά με την κίνησή της να πάει να πάρει δώρο. Επίσης, με αυτά που ζητούσε η κοπέλα μου, αισθάνθηκε πολύ άσχημα. Μου έλεγε 'έχει αναρωτηθεί ποτέ το πώς είμαστε οικονομικά? γιατί μου τα ζητάει όλα αυτά και με κάνει σαν να φαίνομαι η κακιά που δεν προσφέρει τίποτα? Γνωρίζει τι ξενύχτια έχω ρίξει για να σας μεγαλώσω (εννοεί και τον αδερφό μου μαζί)? Και γιατί να πρέπει να πάω να αγοράσω διαμαντένια σκουλαρίκια για να γνωρίσω τη μαμά της? Δεν μπορεί να με δει σαν άνθρωπο? Θα με κρίνει από τα σκουλαρίκια?'. Και ενώ ήταν μέσα σε κόσμο, έβαλε τα κλάματα. Στα τόσα χρόνια πρώτη φορά το κάνει αυτό. Και επίσης είπε αυτό για το γάμο που ανέφερα πιο πάνω.

----------


## mady1

Το θεμα τρεχει εδώ και 2 χρόνια.+ 5 χρονια που τα ειχατε οταν ξεκινησε το θεμα= 7 χρόνια σχεση, ενώ θέλεις να χωρίσεις απο τα 5 χρόνια και τώρα ξαφνικά παντρευεστε κιόλας!!!!
Η σχέση που περιγράφεις είναι κλασσικη σχεση θυτη - θυματος. Το θύμα είσαι εσύ και εδώ και 2 χρόνια παλευεις να ξεφυγεις αλλα δεν....
Ο θυτης μπλεκει παντα ενα ιστό οπως η αραχνη και παγιδευει το θυμα του. Εισαι ΘΥΜΑ τελεια και παυλα. Αν δεν ζητησεις γρηγορα βοηθεια απο ψυχολογο για τον εαυτό σου, δεν θα ξεφύγεις ποτέ απο τον θυτη σου.
Και ναι η κοπέλα πιστευω οτι εχει ναρκισιστική διαταραχή ΧΟΝΤΡΗ. Οι θυτες εχουν ή ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή ή borderline προσωπικότητα. Εσύ πάλι έχεις πολύ μεγάλο προβλημα αυτοεκτιμησης και δέχεσαι τον απόλυτο εξευτελισμό σου απο την κοπέλα, με αντάλλαγμα ψιχουλα καλής συμπεριφοράς. 
'Ημουν το απόλυτο ΘΥΜΑ για όλη μου σχεδόν τη ζωή. Σε συμβουλευω να ζητησεις βοηθεια για τον εαυτό σου επειγόντως και αυτήν αστην να κουρευεται. Αν εχετε ήδη παντρευτεί κλέισε θέση στο δαφνι και ετοιμάσου να καταστρεψεις τις ψυχες των αθωων παιδιων που θα κανετε. 

ΥΓ1: όπως θα σου πει και ο ψυχολογος αν πας, η κοπέλα ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ, γιατί πολύ απλά οι θυτες δεν μπορουν καν να αγαπήσουν τον εαυτό τους. Δεν εχουν καμια απολύτως ενσυναισθηση για τους αλλους. Όλοι είναι προέκταση του εαυτου τους, ρομποτάκια για την εξυπηρέτηση των αναγκών τους και φυσικά δεν νιώθουν ποτέ μα ποτέ τύψεις, γιατί όλα τα κανουν βάση σχεδιου.

Ξεκόλα, απο το τι προβλημα εχει αυτή και σώσε τον ευατό σου!!!

ΥΓ2: Αν σε χασει, ο μονος λογος για τον οποιο θα στεναχωρηθεί είναι γιατι θα χασει το ρομποτάκι που εξυπηρετεί τις ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΕΣ ανάγκες της, χωρις να εχει καθόλου αναγκες το ιδιο και που να τρέχει να βρεί άλλο!!. Όλοι οι θυτες που γνωρίζω (και δυστυχώς είναι πολλοι) δεν νίώθουν ποτέ αγαπη, και δεν αφήνουν το θυμα τους, αν πρωτα δεν βρουν αλλο καλύτερο. Το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι τα νευρα της , αλλά ο τροπος που σκεφτεται, όλες οι φωνές και τα νευρα είναι ψυχρά υπολογισμένες με στόχο την διαλυση της αυτοεκτιμησης του θυματος. Διαβασε λίγο για τους θυτες στο ιντερνετ και θα φρίξεις!!!!

Και να θυμασαι οτι η επιστημονική ομομασία για τις φωνες, είναι λεκτική βία και για τα περιστατικά εξευτελισμου σου, που περιγράφεις ειναι συναισθηματική βία. Εισαι θυμα βίας λεκτικής και συναισθηματικής. Σκοπευεις να περάσεις σαν θυμα όλη την υπόλοιπη ζωή σου?

----------


## Remedy

σου εχω πει πολλες φορες την αποψη μου για το θεμα σου, εξακολουθω να πιστευω τα ιδια.
στον εαυτο σου οφειλεις τις απαντησεις ως προς το τι κανεις ακομα με αυτο το ατομο. εμεις τι αλλο να σου πουμε για να βοηθησουμε??

το καινουριο θεμα που προεκυψε με τους "αρραβωνες", δεν ειναικαθολου καινουριο, ειναι ενα ακομα περιστατικο της γνωστης συμπεριφορας της.
μπορει να ερχεσαι καθε βδομαδα και να μας εξιστορεις απο ενα...
βεβαιως και ηταν αγενεστατη προς την μανα σου να απαιτει συγκεκριμενα δωρα συγκεκριμενου ποσου, να της λεει καταμουτρα ποσο ασχημες βρισκει τις επιλογες της και με ποιον τροπο ειναι αποδεκτη στο να γνωρισει την δικη της μητερα (!)
κι εσυ αναρωτιεσαι αν οφειλεις να στηριξεις εκεινη η την οικογενεια σου.... θεμα στηριξης ειναι η κοινης λογικης και αισθητικης???

----------


## Wolfcry

Έχετε δίκιο, παιδιά... κι εγώ στην ουσία απαντήσεις για μένα ψάχνω. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν κάνω κάτι δραστικό, ιδιαίτερα μετά το συμβάν με τη μητέρα μου. Και να σκεφτείτε ότι από πέρυσι που πήρα την απόφαση να ξαναπροσπαθήσουμε, πηγαίναμε πολύ καλύτερα. Αλλά μετά από αυτό που έγινε, δεν ξέρω... για μένα ήταν πάρα πολύ χοντρό. Εγώ οκ, μπορεί να έχω την υπομονή και να ανέχομαι κάποια πράγματα. Αυτό δε σημαίνει, όμως, ότι μπορούν και οι υπόλοιποι να είναι το ίδιο (ούτε καν λιγότερο) ανεκτικοί. Ιδιαίτερα όταν πρόκειται για την οικογένειά μου. Δεν μπορώ να αφήνω τον οποιονδήποτε να πληγώνει τους δικούς μου. Και πράγματι υπάρχει συναισθηματική βία που αναφέρετε. Όταν συμβαίνει κάτι, αρχίζω και τα χώνω άγρια γιατί μαζεύονται (γενικά είμαι πολύ ήρεμος και χαμηλών τόνων). Και, όπως μου είπε, γίνομαι σαρωτικός και την ακυρώνω εντελώς. Στη συνέχεια, όμως, πάντα πατάει πάνω στα συναισθήματά μου... κλαίει, με ρωτάει αν την αγαπάω, μου λέει ότι είναι διατεθειμένη να κάνει τα πάντα αρκεί να είμαστε μαζί ευτυχισμένοι και γενικώς με κάνει κομμάτια.

----------


## mady1

Δυστυχώς, φίλε μου λεει ψέμματα, δεν γινεται κομματια αυτή, απλώς δεν θελει να χασει το ρομποτ-υπηρετη της. Διαβασε για τους ναρκισσους θυτες που εχουν μεινει στο στάδιο που το παιδί δεν εχει συνειδοποιείσει ακόμη την υπαρξη των αλλων και νομιζει οτι αυτό ειναι το κεντρο του κοσμου. Δεν εχει την ικανοτητα να σε αναγνωρισει ειτε εσενα είτε οποιονδηποτε ως ξεχωριστες υπάρξεις με δικαιώματα. όλοι υπαρχουν μονο για την εξυπηρέτηση της αυτού εξοχοτητας του ναρκισσου. Λυπάμαι αλλά κομματια γινεσαι μονο εσύ. Εχεις σοβαροτατο προβλημα, όπως όλα τα θυματα που νομιζουν οτι το να μην διεκδηκουν τα δικαιώματα τους και να ανέχονται την κακοποιηση απο τους αλλους , τα κανει κατα ενα τρόπο καλύτερους ανθρώπους, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχει πιθανοτητα εσυ να εχεις μεχρι και αλεξιθυμια. 
Επειγόντως πηγαινε σε ψυχολόγο, ΕΣΥ, για το δικο σου σοβαρότατο προβλημα, οι ψυχολογικές βλάβες υστερα απο τοσα χρόνια συναισθηματικής κακοποιησης που υφίστασαι, δυστυχώς θελουν πάνω απο χρόνο θεραπεια για να αποκατασταθούν. Προσεχε, αν με τοσο χυμα που σου τα λεω δεν καταλαβαίνεις, δεν μπορώ να κανω κατι αλλο. ΣΩΣΕ την ψυχή σου!!!!Τρέξε μακριά ΤΩΡΑ.

----------


## giorgos panou

φιλεμου, ευχομαι να βρεις το δρομο τον σωστο για εσενα, δειχνεις πολύ αιεσθητος κι ουσιαστηκος ανθρωπος, είναι κριμας να περνας τετοια, βεβαια δεν εχω το δικαιωμα να κρινω την σχεσησου, μονο την γνωμημου σου λεω κι σορρυ κι παλυ.
ΑΛηθεια, ετσι ηταν παντα, δλδη κι πριν τα φτιαξετε ετσι ηταν? η ενιωθες την συνηθης υποκρισια που εχουν στην αρχη για να πεσουμε στα δυχτιατους κι μετα εβγαλε όλα αυτά? θα ελεγα ναα πας σε καποιον ειδικο -δε ξερω αν εχεις παει ηδη-
καλο θα ηταν να μαθεις από παλιους φιλους της η συγγενείς της αν ηταν ετσι παντ, αν δλδη είναι ο χαρακτηρας της η αν η κοπελια εχει καποιο πρόβλημα ,αν εχει αλλαξει τωτες καλο είναι να σταθεις διπλα της ,α την βοηθήσεις να γιανει.
χωρις να θελω να σε προσβαλω καλο θα ηταν να κοιτάξεις τον εαυτοσου, δλδη , να προσπαθήσεις με τροπο , κερδίζεις λιγο λιγο χρονο για σενα, κι αφου δεν εχεις οικονομικα θεματα, να φτιαξεις ένα περιβαλον που να μπορεις να γνωρίσεις κι καποια άλλη κοπελα!! καντω!! αλλα χωρις να το καταλαβει , καντω με τροπο, μπορεις να συνενοηθεις με εμπιστασου ατομα , να σε καβατσονουν δλδη , κι με τροπο να βγαινεις κι να γνωρίζεις κοπελες, κοπελες που θα αναγνωρισουν την αξια σου. όμως να προσεχεις!!! το νουσου, γτ. ατομα όπως η δικιασου θα είναι πολύ επιθετηκη σαν μαθει κατι, προσεχε γτ. μπορει να κανει κακο!! δυστυχως υπαρχουν πολλες τέτοιες κοπελες κι αντιδρουν πολύ βιαια αν μαθουν ότι η καρδια μας δεν βρησκει την αγαπη που αξίζουμε σε αυτές!!μπορει να κανει απίστευτα πραγματα, αλλα κι να χωρησεις δυσκολα θα φυγεις , μακαρι να πανε όλα καλα , να γινει καλα κι να κανετε οικογενεια, όμως ψαξε για καποια άλλη κοπελιτσα ταυτόχρονα! όμως μην κανεις το λαθος να εισαι ερωτευμενος με δυο καρδιες!!! δεν αξιζει, πρωτα γτ. εσυ θα πονας κι μετα είναι προσβλητικο προς την κοπελα που θα σε αγαπησει, που θα σου δωσει την εμπιστοσυνη της.
ευχομαι ότι καλητερο

----------


## giorgos panou

παντος φιλεμου εχει ξεπερασει καποια ορια, να προσβαλει την μητερασου είναι ασχημο, δε σεβετε δλδη εσενα!!απλα το κανει με εμεσο τροπο!! φαντασου αυριο τι θα κανει?? για "ταξιδεψε λιγο στο μελον" παντρεμενει 10 χρονια, τι θα σου κανει?
συγνωμη, μακαρι να είναι θεμα ψυχικης της υγειας και να μπορει καποιος ειδικος θεραπευτης να την κανει καλα κι να ζησετε ερωτευμενοι!!μακαρι!! γτ. εισαι αξιόλογος ανθρωπος κι θα είναι ομορφο να πανε όλα καλα.
αν όμως είναι χαρακτηριστικο της , αν ετσδι είναι ,τωτες δυσκολα τα πραματα.
αποψημου, με τροπο κερδιζε τον χοροσου κι τον χρονοσου, βγαινε με φιλους σου, πλασε ομορφες δικαιολογιες κι λιγο λιγο , ξανα βρες τον εαυτοσου, βγες, γνωρισε κοπελες, υπαρχουν πολλες αξιολογες κοπελες εκει εξω που θα αναγνωρισουν την αξιασου. Ξερεις φιλεμου, πολλες φορες εμεις οι ανδρες, ειδικα αν εχουμε και καποιες τυψεις ,δυστυχως ειμαστε πολύ αυστηροι με τον εαυτομας, λεμε ότι πρεπει να ανεχόμαστε τις κοπελες μας με τα ελλατοματατους! ΟΧΙΙΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟς ΝΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΘΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ!! ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ!! ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ!! ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΚΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ!!!
σορρυ που εχω τοσο ασχοληθεί με το θεμασου, αλλα για διαφορους λογους με ενοχλεί η αδικια που περενας, ετσι , καλα θα ηταν με τροπο να ψάχνεις για καποια αξια αγαπη, κι μονο αν εισαι συγουρος για την νεασου αγαπη, τοτε φυγε!!! φυγε από την κοποελα που δεν εκτιμα κι συνεχισε στην νεα κοπελα, που θα σε θελει με χαμογελο κι παθος

----------


## Diana1982

> Βρε συ Wolfcry, πώς αντέχεις 5 χρόνια? Είτε πρόκειται για διαταραχή είτε για παλιοχαρακτήρα, ποιο είναι το δικό σου πρόβλημα και ανέχεσαι έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο δίπλα σου? Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ψάξεις ποιο είναι το δικό σου πρόβλημα και όχι το δικό της?
> Δεν ξέρω, αλλά έτσι όπως την περιγράφεις μοιάζει να είναι τέρας. Έναν μαζοχισμό σίγουρα τον έχεις.



Ναι συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε αυτό.
Μάλλον εσύ έχεις το πρόβλημα,που κάθεσαι με έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο....δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σε κρατάει αφού η κοπέλα είναι φουλ υστερικιά και μας ρωτάς και την γνώμη μας...
τελοσπάντων καταλαβαίνω πως αισθάνεσαι και δεν σου την ''π'εφτω'' αλλά νομίζω ότι αν ακόμα δεν χώρισες,*είναι στιγμή...

*

----------


## katerinaki

> επομένως, έχεις καταλήξει στο τι θέλεις.
> το να εξηγείται όλο αυτό από μια διαταραχή πώς μπορεί να αλλάξει αυτό που θέλεις; 
> ανέφερες πως δεν έχεις το κουράγιο να προσπαθήσεις.



πολυ καλο!

----------


## Wolfcry

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πάω σε ψυχολόγο εδώ και καιρό για να μάθω πράγματα για μένα. Βέβαια, επειδή για καιρό πηγαίναμε αρκετά καλά, δεν προβληματιζόμουν και ιδιαίτερα. Και σκεφτόμουν ότι και στην ψυχολόγο που πάω, ίσως δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος. Ωστόσο μετά τα τελευτεία γεγονότα, μου έκανε το ίδιο ερώτημα που μου λέτε όλοι... 'γιατί είστε εκεί?'. Της είπα ότι με πονάει να πληγώνω έναν άνθρωπο, δεν μπορώ να τη βλέπω να κλαίει κλπ. Μου είπε, όμως, ότι ίσως υπάρχουν και άλλα πράγματα τα οποία ακόμα δεν μου είναι σαφή. Επίσης, μου είπε να μη βιαστώ να πάρω αποφάσεις αλλά να πάρω το χρόνο μου, κι ότι αυτό ίσως ήταν το λάθος μου εξαρχής. Μέσα μου πιεζόμουν ότι έπρεπε να πάρω μια απόφαση γρήγορα και τελικά κατέληξα μετά από τόσο καιρό, ακόμα να παίρνω απόφαση. Σε μία άλλη συνεδρία, όμως, μου είπε κάτι το οποίο ίσως είναι σημαντικό. Μου είπε ότι επειδή όταν ήμουν μικρός, ο πατέρας μου σηκώθηκε και έφυγε, ότι ίσως ασυνείδητα θεωρώ πάρα πολύ άσχημη μία εγκατάλειψη και ίσως να είναι ένας λόγος για τον οποίο μένω... ότι δηλαδή είναι πολύ άσχημο να εγκαταλείψω έναν άνθρωπο και δεν πρέπει να το κάνω...

Κατά τα άλλα για να πάμε και σε πιο χειροπιαστά γεγονότα, η μάνα μου μου είπε ότι άλλαξε το δώρο τον αρραβώνων και θα το στείλει στους αρραβώνες μας. Η ίδια, όμως, δε παρευρεθεί και πλέον, μετά από όλη την "πίεση" με τις επισημότητες, δε θέλει να γνωρίσει τους γονείς της κοπέλας. Αναρωτιόταν αν αναρωτήθηκαν ποτέ ότι αυτός ο λεβέντης όπως λένε οι ίδιες και έχουν στο σπίτι τους, έχει μία μάνα και τι άνθρωπος είναι... να τη γνωρίσουν σαν τη μαμά του, σαν άνθρωπο καθαρά και όχι να κριθεί από το δώρο που θα φέρει. Επίσης, δε θέλει καμία συμμετοχή στο γάμο που λέγαμε να κάνουμε. Θα παρευρεθεί μόνο στην εκκλησία. Είπε δε θέλει συγνώμες και ότι όταν την φτάνουν σε σημείο με τέτοια νευρά και κλάματα, δε θέλει πισωγυρίσματα. Κατά τα άλλα, με συμβούλεψε ότι αν συνεχίσω τελικά τη σχέση, να κοιτάξω να είμαι ακέραιος και δυνατός σαν άνθρωπος και να κοιτάξω να είμαι καλά.

Αυτά τα πολύ λίγα... :) Μου φαίνεται ότι πιο πολύ σας τα λέω γιατί νιώθω και την ανάγκη να τα εκφράσω κάπου. Και έχετε δίκιο σε πολλά πράγματα που λέτε. Θα το παλέψω και θα τα καταφέρω.

----------


## Remedy

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πάω σε ψυχολόγο εδώ και καιρό για να μάθω πράγματα για μένα. Βέβαια, επειδή για καιρό πηγαίναμε αρκετά καλά, δεν προβληματιζόμουν και ιδιαίτερα. Και σκεφτόμουν ότι και στην ψυχολόγο που πάω, ίσως δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος. Ωστόσο μετά τα τελευτεία γεγονότα,* μου έκανε το ίδιο ερώτημα που μου λέτε όλοι... 'γιατί είστε εκεί?'*. Της είπα ότι με πονάει να πληγώνω έναν άνθρωπο, δεν μπορώ να τη βλέπω να κλαίει κλπ. Μου είπε, όμως, ότι* ίσως υπάρχουν και άλλα πράγματα τα οποία ακόμα δεν μου είναι σαφή. Επίσης, μου είπε να μη βιαστώ να πάρω αποφάσεις αλλά να πάρω το χρόνο μου, κι ότι αυτό ίσως ήταν το λάθος μου εξαρχής*. Μέσα μου πιεζόμουν ότι έπρεπε να πάρω μια απόφαση γρήγορα και τελικά κατέληξα μετά από τόσο καιρό, ακόμα να παίρνω απόφαση. Σε μία άλλη συνεδρία, όμως, μου είπε κάτι το οποίο ίσως είναι σημαντικό. Μου είπε ότι επειδή όταν ήμουν μικρός, ο πατέρας μου σηκώθηκε και έφυγε, ότι ίσως ασυνείδητα θεωρώ πάρα πολύ άσχημη μία εγκατάλειψη και ίσως να είναι ένας λόγος για τον οποίο μένω... ότι δηλαδή είναι πολύ άσχημο να εγκαταλείψω έναν άνθρωπο και δεν πρέπει να το κάνω...
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα για να πάμε και σε πιο χειροπιαστά γεγονότα, η μάνα μου μου είπε ότι άλλαξε το δώρο τον αρραβώνων και θα το στείλει στους αρραβώνες μας. Η ίδια, όμως, δε παρευρεθεί και πλέον, μετά από όλη την "πίεση" με τις επισημότητες, δε θέλει να γνωρίσει τους γονείς της κοπέλας. Αναρωτιόταν αν αναρωτήθηκαν ποτέ ότι αυτός ο λεβέντης όπως λένε οι ίδιες και έχουν στο σπίτι τους, έχει μία μάνα και τι άνθρωπος είναι... να τη γνωρίσουν σαν τη μαμά του, σαν άνθρωπο καθαρά και όχι να κριθεί από το δώρο που θα φέρει. Επίσης, δε θέλει καμία συμμετοχή στο γάμο που λέγαμε να κάνουμε. Θα παρευρεθεί μόνο στην εκκλησία. Είπε δε θέλει συγνώμες και ότι όταν την φτάνουν σε σημείο με τέτοια νευρά και κλάματα, δε θέλει πισωγυρίσματα. Κατά τα άλλα, με συμβούλεψε ότι αν συνεχίσω τελικά τη σχέση, να κοιτάξω να είμαι ακέραιος και δυνατός σαν άνθρωπος και να κοιτάξω να είμαι καλά.
> 
> Αυτά τα πολύ λίγα... :) Μου φαίνεται ότι πιο πολύ σας τα λέω γιατί νιώθω και την ανάγκη να τα εκφράσω κάπου. Και έχετε δίκιο σε πολλά πράγματα που λέτε. Θα το παλέψω και θα τα καταφέρω.


καλα στα ειπε η ψυχολογος σου, κυριως οσον αφορα την δικη σου λειτουργια μεσα σε αυτην την σχεση.
δεν ξερω κατα ποσο εχει δικιο στο θεμα της εγκαταλειψης ομως. θεωρω πιθανοτερο να εχτισες εναν ανασφαλη χαρακτηρα που γινεται ευκολα αντικειμενο χειριστικοτητας λογω της ελλειψης του πατερα σου, παρα οτι εχεις θεμα με την εγκαταλειψη οπως λες και γι αυτο δεν φευγεις..
νομιζω δλδ οτι το σημαντικο δεν ειναι αυτο που τονισες,αλλα αυτο που σου ειπε και δεν εχεις ακομα επεξεργαστει.
*οτι υπαρχει κατι αλλο που σε κραταει σε μια τετοια βασανιστικη σχεση που δεν εχεις εντοπισει ακομα και οχι η αδυναμια σου να την εγκαταλειψεις..*

περα απο αυτο, και εφοσον συμφωνεις με την ψυχ σου, δεν βλεπω να εχεις ακολουθησει τις συμβουλες της.
βλεπω οτι ενω εξακολουθεις να προβληματιζεσαι απο τις ακυρες συμπεριφορες της συντροφου σου, αντι να δωσεις χρονο στον εαυτο σου ν καταλαβει πληρως τι τρεχει, η να βεβαιωθεις οτι εχουν σταματησει οι συμπεριφορες αυτες (χλωμο), εσυ προχωρας σε επισημη δεσμευση . αυτο πως το αξιολογεις?

----------


## Wolfcry

Πολύ καλή ερώτηση. Καταρχάς να αναφέρω ότι πέρυσι όταν έφυγα, παρά τις στεναχώριές μου στην αρχή και ότι εν γένει μου έλειπε συχνά, σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα ήμουν σχετικά καλά. Ίσως βοήθησε και το γεγονός ότι δεν είχαμε επαφές, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή. Μετά από λίγο καιρό και ενώ εκείνη ξεκίνησε να επικοινωνεί σχεδόν καθημερινά μήπως τα βρούμε, σκεφτόμουν ότι έχω δύο επιλογές: ή φεύγω οριστικά ή πλέον όντας αρκετά πιο ήρεμος, κάνω μια προσπάθεια να δω πώς θα πάει. Και ακολούθησα τη 2η επιλογή. Από τότε, ως ένα βαθμό είχε αλλάξει κι εκείνη προς το καλύτερο. Το έβλεπα ότι προσπαθούσε. Ήταν πολύ λιγότερες οι άκυρες συμπεριφορές που αναφέρεις. Χωρίς αυτο να σημαίνει ότι δεν υπήρχαν καθόλου. Υπήρχαν και θεωρώ ότι πάντα θα υπάρχουν. Εν γένει πάντως ήμασταν πολύ καλύτερα. Περνούσαμε καλά, υπήρχε συντροφικότητα και όμορφα συναισθήματα. Ωστόσο ήθελα να κυλήσει ο χρόνος, να σταθεροποιηθεί αυτό. Και έτσι και έγινε, γι' αυτό φτάσαμε σε σημείο να μιλάμε για επίσημη δέσμευση. Να φανταστείς ότι ακόμα και η ίδια η μητέρα μου, παρόλο που παλιότερα είχε κάποιους ενδοιασμούς, μου είπε ότι καιρός ήταν να προχωρήσουμε και ότι πολύ το αργήσαμε. Τελικά, όμως, αρκούσε ένα βράδυ για να γίνει ό,τι έγινε. Και μιλάμε για μία συμπεριφορά την οποία η ίδια η σύντροφός μου δεν την καταλαβαίνει καν. Θεωρεί πώς ήταν όλα φυσιολογικά. Σκέψου τώρα δύο πλευρές μετά από εκείνο το βράδυ... εκείνη να είναι χαρούμενη και ενθουσιασμένη... και η μάνα μου να πηγαίνει σπίτι και να βάζει τα κλάματα από τη στενοχώριά της.

----------


## Remedy

μα εφοσον δεν το καταλαβαινει καν! πως ελπιζεις οτι μπορει να το διορθωσει??
επισης, οταν περασε τοσο μεγαλο σοκ, οπως ο χωρισμος σας εκ μερους σου, οπως καταλαβαινεις, αποδεχομενος εσυ την επανασυνδεση, εννοειται οτι θα εκανε τα αδυνατα- δυνατα να δειξει εναν αλλο εαυτο. πως μπορεις να ξερεις οτι δεν ηταν με πολλη προσπαθεια και αυτοσυγκρατηση (και υποκρισια) , αλλα μια πραγματικη αλλαγη?
μιλας για τις δυο πλευρες, εννοωντας την μανα σου και την γυναικα σου.
εσυ που εισαι σε ολα αυτα?
εισαι παρατηρητης? αν η μανα σου δεν παραπονιοταν μπροστα σου, θα ησουν οκ με αυτο που εγινε?

----------


## Wolfcry

Ωραίες ερωτήσεις, Remedy. Πολύ εύστοχες.

Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν ήταν πραγματική αλλαγή ή απλά προσπάθεια. Και εδώ που τα λέμε, ίσως είναι ταυτόχρονα θετικό και ανησυχητικό το γεγονός να προσπαθεί κάποιος πάρα πολύ να αποκτήσει βασικούς τρόπους καλής συμπεριφοράς. Δηλαδή να καταβάλει "υπεράνθρωπες" προσπάθειες για να πετύχει το "αυτονόητο".

Όχι, εγώ δεν ήμουν οκ με αυτό που έγινε. Τουλάχιστον η εικόνα που αντίκρυσα δε μου άρεσε. Εννοείς προφανώς τι θα έπραττα αν δεν παραπονιόταν η μάνα μου. Πιθανόν να θεωρούσα ότι όλα ήταν καλά και εγώ ίσως ήμουν λίγο υπερβολικός. Με αποτέλεσμα να το άφηνα...

----------


## augusta

Wolfcry αν εχω καταλαβει καλα διορθωσε με, αλλα αυτη η σχεση δεν εχει τελειωσει ακομα ε; Πως πιστευεις οτι θα νιωσεις μολις τελειωσει; Ειναι κατι που ισως μετανιωσεις/θεωρησεις ως χασιμο χρονου;

----------


## Wolfcry

Όχι, δεν έχει τελειώσει. Δεν ξέρω αν θα το μετάνιωνα, σίγουρα όμως δε θα το θεωρούσα χάσιμο χρόνου. Από κάθε σχέση αποκομίζουμε εμπειρίες. Τυχόν χωρισμός, όμως, με κάνει να "φοβάμαι" την αρχή, το πρώτο διάστημα. Και επειδή θα μου λείπει (γιατί όσο να 'ναι έχουμε και πολλές καλές στιγμές) και επειδή θα πονάει και θα το ξέρω. Θεωρώ, όμως, ότι με τον καιρό θα είμαι καλύτερα, θα τα βλέπω κι εγώ πιο ορθολογικά.

----------


## Wolfcry

mady1, προσπαθώ να σου στείλω pm να σε ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα αλλά βλέπω έχεις απενεργοποιήσει τη δυνατότητα λήψης μηνυμάτω.

----------


## Kirki86

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα ταιριάζει καλύτερα στις διαταραχές προσωπικότητας, ωστόσο επειδή αφορά τη σχέση μου, είπα να το καταχωρήσω εδώ. Υπάρχουν διάφορα πράγματα τα οποία με απασχολούν για την κοπέλα μου με την οποία είμαστε 5 χρόνια μαζί. Όταν τα συζήτησα παλιότερα με ένα φίλο, μου είπε ότι είναι κλασική περίπτωση ναρκισσιστικής διαταραχής προσωπικότητας γιατί και ο ίδιος είχε κάτι ανάλογο, όπως είπε, και έκανε πάνω από 10 χρόνια να ξεπεράσει κάποια πράγματα. Εγώ θα ήθελα να αναφέρω κάποια στοιχεία που η ίδια έχει και με προβληματίζουν και όποιος θέλει, μπορεί να πει την άποψή του σχετικά.
> 
> 1. Δεν έχει τρόπους και είναι πολύ απότομη. Αυτό φαίνεται σε διάφορους τομείς. Είναι σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση μέσα στα νεύρα και εκνευρίζεται με το παραμικρό.
> 
> 2. Μπορεί να εκνευριστεί π.χ. επειδή ξέχασα μία μέρα να κλείσω το καλοριφέρ φεύγοντας και να με πάρει αμέσως τηλέφωνο για επίπληξη! Ή μπορεί να αρχίσει να φωνάζει για να διεκδικήσω τυχόν χρωστούμενα λεφτά από παλαιότερο εργοδότη, με τον τρόπο, όμως, που θα το έκανε η ίδια. Π.χ. να κάνω καταγγελίες κλπ. Δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι ο καθένας λειτουργεί διαφορετικά.
> 
> 3. Δεν έχει τρόπους όταν π.χ. βγαίνουμε με φίλους. Μπορεί να γνωρίσει κάποιο φίλο μου και να του μιλάει σαν να τον ξέρει χρόνια και να βρίζει κλπ κλπ. Γενικότερα, στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων δίνει άσχημη εικόνα.
> 
> 4. Τσακώνεται πάρα πολύ εύκολα με κόσμο. Π.χ. όταν οδηγεί και εκνευριστεί με κάποιον.
> ...




Διαβάζοντας την ιστορία σου και όλα τα πιο πάνω συμπτώματα/σημάδια δεν έχω παρα να προσθέσω πως και ο δικός μου σύντροφος/αρραβωνιαστικός έχει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ την ίδια συμπεριφορά. ενώ εγώ είμαι τόσο χαμηλών τόνων, αυτός είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Πρόσφατα ξεκίνησα ένα νέο θέμα στο φόρουμε "ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ ΑΡΡΑΒΩΝΑ". Με έκανε να νοιώσω πως για όλα φταίω εγώ. Πως 5 χρόνια αυτός έκανε τα πάντα κ εγώ τίποτα. Εδώ και μια βδομάδα τώρα είπαμε να κάνουμε μαι τελευταία προσπάθεια (εγώ δηλαδή). Και μέρα με την μέρα τον βλέπω ότι παραμένει ο ίδιος και εγώ απλά να είμαι σαν σκυλάκι του. Και σκεφτομαι όλα αυτά τα σημάδια, αντιλαμβανόμενη του τι θα πρέπει να κάνω, έλα όμως που φοβάμαι...Δεν την θέλω τέτοια ζωή, μες την καταπίεση΄, το άγχος και την κακομεταχείρηση. Θέλω να είμαι μαζί του όμως όχι έτσι. Και άντε να βρείς το κουράγιο να πείς ΤΕΛΟΣ. Έχω πλήρης επίγνωση του τί πρέπει να κάνω...όμως με ποια δύναμη?

----------


## Fearfull

Η ιστορια μου. ειμαι με μια κοπελα, που εσχατως διαπιστωσα, διαβαζοντας βιβλια και παρατηρωντας συμπεριφορες πως πασχει απο ναρκισσισμο. Εχει ενα απιστευτα κορυφαιο ΕΓΩ, ψαχνει συνεχως κοπλιμεντα και επιβεβαιωση, εχει φοβο απορριψης, ειναι ανασφαλης με μηδεν αυτοεκτιμηση, προσπαθει να κανει πραγματα συνεχεια, θελει οπαδους, γινεται αποτομη, επικριτικη χωρις ιδιαιτερο λογο, αρκετα αμφιθυμη κτλ. Επισης πασχει απο νευρογενη βουλιμια. ( ισως να ειναι σημαντικο οτι η μητερα της αυτοκτονησε πασχοντας απο διπολικη διαταραχη και την μεγαλωσε ο πατερας της καθιστωντας την εξαιρετικα κακομαθημενη. ακομη της συμπεριφερεται σαν να ειναι κοριτσακι 10 ετων). Φυσικα η κοπελα ειναι πολυ χειριστικη. Το προφιλ μου και η ψυχοσυνθεση μου ειναι ακριβως παρομοια του πατερα της. Τρεχω να της ικανοποιησω καθε επιθυμια, να ειμαι εκει συνεχεια οποτε με χρειαζεται, να προλαμβανω καταστασεις. Φυσικα εχω και εγω μεριδιο ευθυνης, οντας αρκετα ανασφαλης και χαμηλης αυτοεκτιμησης, κατι που προσπαθω να δουλεψω με την ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου και που φυσικα αναγεται στην οικογενεια μου και τις προσδοκιες που ειχαν απο εμενα και προσπαθουσα να ικανοποιησω ψαχνοντας για "παρασημο". Σε αυτες τις προσδοκιες εμπεριεχεται και ο Γαμος, οπου αρχικα σε αυτην την κοπελα ειδα την συντροφο απο καποια θετικα χαρακτηριστικα της που προεβαλε ( αγαπη για παιδια, κτλ). Μαλιστα η αμφιθυμια της εκφραστηκε και σε χαρακτηριστικα γεγονοτα επι του θεματος.Δειχνει πως ειναι συντηρητικη κοπελα, μονογαμικη, πιστη, εκφραζει αναγκη για οικογενεια-παιδια. Γνωρισα τον πατερα της, αυτη τους δικους μου, μου ζητησε να παμε ταξιδια στο εξωτερικο να γνωρισω αδερφες της, διατυπωνςε συνεχως οτι κανει ονειρα για το μελλον μας, εφτιαχνε ακομη και λιστα καλεσμενων, ζητουσε δαχτυλιδι κτλ.....εγω προχωρησα σε αυτην την κινηση και το απερριψε χητωντας χρονο. 
Εχω λοιπον εγκλωβιστει εκει μεσα. Σκεφτομαι να χωρισω, δεν ειμαι ευτυχισμενος, δεν ειναι καθολου περιποιητικη , δοτικη κτλ , αλλα δεν εχω τη δυναμη. Ξερω, θα πειτε...θες να κανεις παιδια με μια τετοια κοπελα? δικιο εχετε..το σκεφτομαι και αυτο.
Επισης το σεξ μας ειναι καταστροφη. Δεν προσφερει κατι, θελει μονο εγω να κανω. Μαζι μου ειναι ανοργασμικη, κατι που δεν συμβαινει οταν αυτοικανοποιειται ( αυτη μου το εξομολογηθηκε....ισως συμπτωμα ναρκισσισμου? ).
Επισης πριν τα φτιαξουμε ειχε μια σχεση που μαλλον την χωρισε αυτος για ευνοητους λογους. Στην αρχη το φαντασμα του χωρισμου της ηταν εμφανες, κουβεντιαζε για αυτο και μαλιστα αυτο που επαιρνα πισω ηταν το ποσο στηριχτικος ειμαι και ποσο υπεροχα νιωθει. Συνεχεια μου λεει λογια για το ποσο ασφαλης νιωθει, ποσο μοναδικα την αγαπω, οτι δεν εχει βιωσει κατι τετοιο ξανα, ειμαι υπεροχοες συντροφος κτλ κτλ....Το θεμα ειναι πως 15 μηνες μετα και ενω με ειχε πεισει οτι το εχει ξεπερασει πια, επανερχεται δηλωνοντας μου πως εχει αναντιστοιχια λογικης και συναισθηματος. πως με το μυαλο της με αγαπαει, αλλα στο συναισθημα νιωθει τρυπες....
θα θελα να κουβεντιασουμε για το θεμα , αν εχετε να μου πειτε καποια πραγματα προσπαθοντας να ελευθερωσω το μυαλο μου. παρομοιες εμπειριες, τροπους αντιμετωπισης , αν υπαρχουν , κτλ.
σας ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Wolfcry

Kirki86 και Fearfull, σήμερα είδα τα μηνύματά σας. Δεν έμπαινα συχνά μια και δεν έβλεπα κίνηση γύρω από το θέμα. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα σας απαντήσω. Θέλω να διαβάσω και το thread με θέμα τη 'ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ ΑΡΡΑΒΩΝΑ'.

----------


## mary_popins

> Kirki86 και Fearfull, σήμερα είδα τα μηνύματά σας. Δεν έμπαινα συχνά μια και δεν έβλεπα κίνηση γύρω από το θέμα. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα σας απαντήσω. Θέλω να διαβάσω και το thread με θέμα τη 'ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ ΑΡΡΑΒΩΝΑ'.


Αγαπητέ Wolfcry έχουν περάσει χρόνια από τότε που άνοιξες το θέμα και ίσως έχουν αλλάξει πολλά από τότε... Παρόλα αυτά θα ήθελα να μάθω σε τι ενέργεις αποφάσισες να προβείς, αν συμβουλέυτικες κάποιον ειδικό και αν/πως σε βοήθησε, καθώς ο πατέρας μου φαίνεται να έχει το ίδιο πράγμα και προβληματιζόμαστε όλοι για το πως μπορούμε να τον βοηθήσουμε και πως να σταθούμε εμείς οι υπόλοιποι στο ύψος μας...

Μπορώ αν σε ενδιαφέρει ακόμα να σου περιγράψω πως είναι να μεγαλώνεις με έναν τέτοιο γονιό...

----------


## Antonis76

Η κοπέλα σου σε αγαπάει! Ακόμα και με αυτόν τον τρόπο!

----------

